# Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2009



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 19:52)

Tópico especial de seguimento da depressão «Laura» que neste momento está localizada nos Açores e que já afecta estas ilhas e cujas frentes e instabilidade associada também afectarão o estado do tempo na Madeira e o Continente nos próximos dias.


Para análises mais detalhadas e fundamentadas de previsões e modelos, alertas oficiais, etc, mantém-se o tópico habitual de acordo com as regras do mesmo:
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008









*Precipitação ECMWF/IM*












*Precipitação GFS*








*Previsão IM*



> Informação especial
> Comunicado válido entre 2008-12-29 18:36:00 e 2009-01-01 23:36:00
> Assunto: Previsão Especial para o Fim de Ano
> 
> ...






*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Depressão «Laura»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades.


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*

sim até é algo significativa mas de ontem para hoje tanto mudou a curto prazo ( não é costume....) que já nem sei em que acreditar....penso que muita agua irá á vida.
esperemos pela run das 18z.

já o NOGAPS é que está muito confiante e tem um diluvio marcado para dia 31 com bons movimentos convectivos:















é pena o resto dos dias nao ser nada de especial segundo o modelo americano...


----------



## Hazores (29 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

*Mau Tempo Açores*

Boa noite

como já devem saber a depressão que está junto os Açores (a noroeste) têm estado a provocar mau tempo (para alguns bom tempo) 
-auguaceiros que pontualmente são fortes, frio (para as ilhas abaixo de dez graus já é frio) e já caiu granizo misturado com chuva. 
- trovoadas
- e o vento está a começar a ficar forte a muito forte, mas parece que amanhã é que vai ser, as previsões indicam vento muito forte a tempestuoso no grupo ocidental.

no DD saiu a seguinte noticia:
segunda-feira, 29 de Dezembro de 2008 | 19:20  Imprimir  Enviar por Email     

SATA cancela 15 voos entre ilhas açorianas devido a mau tempo


A SATA cancelou hoje 15 voos entre as ilhas açorianas, devido ao mau tempo que atinge o arquipélago, disse a transportadora aérea açoriana. 
Até às 16h00 locais (mais uma hora em Lisboa) foram canceladas ligações entre as ilhas de São Miguel, Pico, Terceira, Faial, Flores e Corvo. 

Segundo a Sata Air Açores, que assegura as ligações aéreas entre as nove ilhas açorianas, do total de 15 voos cancelados, "muitos eram de ligação com uma taxa de ocupação muito baixa, na ordem dos 25 e dez por cento". A transportadora prevê que os passageiros dos voos cancelados possam seguir viagem amanhã, em horários ainda a definir. 

Uma depressão atmosférica centrada a noroeste dos Açores está a originar hoje o agravamento do estado do tempo nos grupos Ocidental e Central do arquipélago, com a previsão de ventos com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100 quilómetros por hora. 

Estão ainda previstas vagas de mar alteroso que poderão atingir os oito metros. 

Segundo um aviso do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, nas Flores e Corvo (grupo Ocidental) o mau tempo deverá manter-se até ao fim da tarde de hoje. 

Para as ilhas Terceira, Faial, Pico, São Jorge e Graciosa (grupo Central), as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia indicam que o mau tempo vai manter-se durante todo o dia de terça-feira referiu a Protecção Civil açoriana. 

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008*

o GFS das 18z está bom:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

*Madeira: Protecção Civil alerta para ventos e precipitação fortes*

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros emitiu hoje um aviso de ventos e precipitação fortes, possíveis a partir da madrugada de terça-feira e até ao final da tarde do mesmo dia. "De acordo com informação do Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se, para o início da próxima madrugada e até ao final da tarde de amanhã(terça-feira), vento que soprará moderado a forte de Sul e, nas zonas montanhosas, forte a muito forte, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 90 quilómetros/hora", adianta um comunicado daquele Serviço.
Este organismo anuncia também que, para o mesmo período, está prevista "precipitação por vezes forte e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas".
Por isso, o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros recomenda a "tomada das necessárias e habituais medidas de precaução e, particularmente, desaconselha os percursos auto e apeados, sobretudo nas zonas montanhosas e vertentes expostas".
A Capitania do Porto do Funchal emitiu igualmente um aviso de agitação marítima a vigorar até às 18:00 horas de terça-feira. A previsão aponta para vento de Sul moderado a fresco tornando-se gradualmente muito fresco e forte e visibilidade moderada, tornando-se de fraca a má.
A ondulação variará entre os 2,5 e os 4 metros pelo que a Capitania recomenda a todas as embarcações que tomem as devidas precauções e que permaneçam nos portos de abrigo.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## *Dave* (29 Dez 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Mapa do _meteoblue_, de quinta para sexta (ás 0:00), com intensidade dos ventos e precipitação. Especial atenção para o litoral centro.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Boas vamos lá então ver o que a Laura vai trazer aqui ao pessoal.

Neste momento sigo com:

1020.5 hPa
13.6ºC
94%
Vento fraco de NE


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

boas

13.1º, vento fraco, céu nublado, neste momento faço parte dos engripados deste país.  

abraços


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Pressão atmosférica bem baixa no arquipélago dos Açores:


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Pressão atmosférica bem baixa no arquipélago dos Açores:



Registos praticamente no centro da depressão. Não é todos os dias que temos estações nacionais a registar estas pressões


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2008 às 01:48)

*Re: Mau Tempo Açores*



Hazores disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> como já devem saber a depressão que está junto os Açores (a noroeste) têm estado a provocar mau tempo (para alguns bom tempo)
> -auguaceiros que pontualmente são fortes, frio (para as ilhas abaixo de dez graus já é frio) e já caiu granizo misturado com chuva.
> ...



Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel, caiu algum granizo ao inicio da tarde. Tens alguma informação se nevou no Pico?


----------



## meteo (30 Dez 2008 às 02:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Gosto especialmente da previsao do IM para quinta em Sagres:
Máxima-15.. Mínima-15  
mínima de 15 é uma mínima de Verão


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 02:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,3ºC*

Boa noite!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 03:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Sigo com *12,8 ºC* e céu muito nublado. 
Nada de chuva nem de nevoeiro, tudo muito calmo.

---

A pressão estabilizou nos *1020,1 hPa*, tendo parado de subir há algumas horas.
O vento continua a apresentar-se fraco do quadrante SE, mas incrivelmente húmido para um vento que é proveniente do Interior.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 03:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Continua o Céu Encoberto, mas o Nevoeiro levantou de vez!
A Temperatura ronda os 13ºC

Imagens de Satélite:


----------



## Kraliv (30 Dez 2008 às 03:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Bom dia, 


Noite calma e húmida q.b


Temperatura nos 11,6ºC com 97% Humidade e vento fraco.





Vou ver se durmo tenho os 

 


Mas já tenho dados no Wunderground (ID=IREDONDO2) e no Meteoclimatic (PTSUR0800000007170A)


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 09:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas/nevoeiro e vento fraco de SE.

A imagem de satélite mantém-se engraçada, com bastante nebulosidade ao largo do continente.










MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel, caiu algum granizo ao inicio da tarde. Tens alguma informação se nevou no Pico?



Dada a nebulosidade, não se consegue ver se o Pico tem ou não neve.


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

prepremo-nos para a festa
a previsão segundo o IM:

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 31 de Dezembro de 2008

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes forte na região Sul.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas nas regiões
Centro e Sul.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sueste, soprando moderado a
forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral, em especial até ao inicio da tarde.
Nas terras altas o vento soprará forte (35 a 55 km/h) de sul e com
*rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h, enfraquecendo para o final do dia.*Neblinas ou nevoeiros.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

ESTADO DO MAR:
*Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2,5 a 4,5 m.*Temperatura da água do mar: 13-15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sul com 2 a 3 m, passando a ondas de
sudoeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

o meteoblue:








o GFS:








o NOGAPS:






a tendencia tem sido de ligeiro agravamento/intensificação da frente..
só digo isto:D:w00t::rolleyes::rain:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Bom Dia

Ora então temos mais um seguimento especial, espero que traga as trovoadas, mas enfim vamos ao que interessa, neste momento por aqui estão 12.8ºC, o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 09:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Aqui o vento sopra moderado de SE. Já chegou aos *43,4 km/h*

A previsão é de o vento aumentar de intensidade ao longo do dia.


----------



## Rog (30 Dez 2008 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui o vento sopra forte, rajada máxima de 72 km/h
10,3mm

Tempo actual:
Céu nublado, aguaceiros e vento forte com rajadas
15,5ºC
91%HR

min 13,3ºC
max 15,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu nublado com abertas generosas a esta hora.


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Dez 2008 às 11:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Parece incrivel, mas pela animação do radar do INM as bandas que deveriam trazer o mau tempo do Atlantico, ao chegarem perto da PI solta-se uma para cada lado, ou será impressão minha ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Aqui o vento sopra moderado de SE. Já chegou aos *43,4 km/h*
> 
> A previsão é de o vento aumentar de intensidade ao longo do dia.



Não deixa de ser interessante.
Aqui mal se sente uma brisa e o anemómetro confirma-o, raramente se passa dos 10 km/h.
O vento ainda não chegou aqui, mas mais cedo ou mais tarde acabará por cá chegar.


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

O ECMWF que era o que tinha mais precipitação recuou um pouco na situação, ou explicando melhor, já não tem a frente tão activa em Portugal continental mantendo a parte mais extrema no mar. A ver como evoluem as próximas saídas.
A noite/madrugada de passagem de ano parece ter a possibilidade de uma pequena trégua momentânea para festejos de rua, eventualmente apenas com chuviscos.


*ECMWF/IM Precipitação (saída 00z)*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp



*GFS Precipitação (saída 00z)*


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Parece que finalmente vêm alguma coisa para o Sul, depois de vocês no norte terem ficado com tudo


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ontem por volta das 10 da noite tinha 14 graus com muita neblusidade baixa e uma espécie de nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008*

Boas tardes,e ao quarto dia apareceu o sol 
Por aqui o dia apareceu muito nublado por nuvens médias mas ao longo da manhã limpou bastante.
Neste momento o vento sopra moderado de E/SE e com a temperatura mais alta em relação aos ultimos 4 dias actual 14.0ºc pressão 1021.9hpa e 72%hr.

Quanto há  hoje ficamos em descanso,amanhã espero vê-la em abundância para terminar o ano molhado.


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu a ficar nublado e uns quentes *17,0ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (30 Dez 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boa tarde,

por aqui minima de 10.8ºC neste momento ja vai nos 17.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui, a Laura tá ainda muito tímida...
15.7ºC, e a pressão ainda estável nos 1020hpa.
Nota-se um ligeiro aumento do vento, mas nada de significativo ainda...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Tarde!!

Noite de Céu Encoberto. Neste momento está Muito Nublado, pelo que já há algumas Abertas!

Entretanto, a Estação voltou a dar valores "correctos"! Não registei Temperatura Mínima, mas neste momento tenho *14,5ºC*

Humidade nos 85%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de E (90º), com um Máximo de 28,1 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 12:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui sigo com 13,9ºC, a humidade de 81% e a pressão nos 1016hpa o vento está moderado a rajada máxima até ao momento é de 35,3km/h S


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado com algumas rajadas.

15,4º
1017 mb
5,0 km/h NE
81% HR


----------



## NorthWind (30 Dez 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Que se passa com a " laura"? Olhando para esta imgem parece que a massa nebulosa se est´s a desfazer ou então está tímida! 

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2008 às 13:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa tarde. Hoje por cá o tempo está bem melhor, pois o sol já brilha a minima foi de 14,3ºC e já chegou aos 18,3ºC neste momento estão 17ºC com 69% Hr.

O vento sopra de Leste fraco a moderado, a pressão relativa está nos 978.8 hpa, nas ultimas 24h caíram 8,1 mm


----------



## profgeo (30 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia pessoal!!! por aqui, na costa sul da Madeira (caniço - zona leste do funchal), chuva nem ve-la, o vento sim , esse foi forte durante a noite!!!

actualmente-------»»»»»» algum nevoeiro..... e vento moderado.


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *17,5ºC*

Até agora, já registei de máxima 18,1ºC


----------



## Hazores (30 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Mau Tempo Açores*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel, caiu algum granizo ao inicio da tarde. Tens alguma informação se nevou no Pico?



não sei ainda, vou tentar saber, ou então se conseguir ver o pico observar se ele já está branco, é que onde mora quandoo tempo permite consegue-se observar o pico do pico.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu nublado e 9,5ºC.

Mínima de 6,4ºC com neblina e chuviscosos durante a manhã.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2008 às 13:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



NorthWind disse:


> Que se passa com a " laura"? Olhando para esta imgem parece que a massa nebulosa se est´s a desfazer ou então está tímida!
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html



Dá a sensação que está a perder actividade e a fazer cerimónia para entrar em Portugal....

Acho que  a maior actividade vai passar practicamente de "raspão" sobre o litoral ( em especial no Centro e Sul) deixando algumas precipitações por ali e depois quando entrar mais no interior do território já virá algo dissipada mas não são de excluir algumas células mais activas....

Para já os seus primeiros efeitos são um vento de sueste fraco a moderado e temperaturas a rondar os 18 graus aqui no Porto ( Zona do Marquês)...


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui por Setúbal sigo com o céu coberto com as nuvens a vir de Sul já lá vão 4 dias sem ver o sol   a temperatura é de 14,7ºC a humidade de 76% a pressão de 1016hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado já esteve mais intenso hoje


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O Céu encobriu de novo, mas ainda não caiu nem uma pinga...

A Temperatura vai subindo, estando nos *15,2ºC*, actualmente!
Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,6ºC/h


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A frente está a ter o comportamento previsto até aqui, ela só se vai começar a manifestar a partir das 21/22h no Litoral Oeste 

14,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Agora Aqui 18ºC e 68% Hr.

Uma questão, eu tenho o programa My Weather do Cumulus. Gostaria de por os mais dados no underground, já fiz o registo que é Azores92 mas nao aparece lá dados nenhuns, que faço??

obrigado


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O vento aumentou de intensidade. Sopra agora moderado com rajadas.

Devido ao vento já tenho 0,9 mm de precipitação  (o vento abanou tanto o pluviómetro que este registou precipitação ).

Não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado.

16,2º 
1016 mb
79% HR
15 km/h E-SE


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco

Temp: *18,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvnes altas, o vento sopra fraco de SE e está calor estão 17.1ºC.


----------



## mocha (30 Dez 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas a todos preparo me então para o ultimo especial do ano, vamos la a ver se isto anima, ja que vou ficar por casita, ate aposto que sou a ultima pessoa a postar neste forum
por aqui o ceu ja apresenta algumas nuvens, mas nada relevante, o vento sopra fraco, 16ºC , venha a festa votos de um excelente ano a todos, cheio de eventos meterologicos para todos os gostos.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Máxima de 16,0ºC e o vento volta a ficar moderado e já não deve abrandar até chegar a frente.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Neste momento encontro-me com *15,6ºC* (Temperatura Máxima do Dia), e o Céu está Encoberto por uma camada _quase_ Homogénea, de Núvens de Média Altitude. As Núvens Baixas desapareceram por completo!

Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 22,7 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,4ºC/h


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O céu tem algumas abertas por aqui que deixa o sol espreitar ainda que timidamente...por isso o pessoal de Lisboa vai comesar a ver o mesmo não tarda!! a temperatura é de 15,1ºC o vento de S e SE fraco por vezes moderado...


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ali vem a frente a ganhar força pelo menos vai ganhar nas próximas horas antes de tocar o Litoral ao fim da noite e  inicio da madrugada


----------



## thunderboy (30 Dez 2008 às 15:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia.
O dia de ontem deu-me 9mm.
Esta manhã já deu para ver um pouco de sol mas agora está competamente escondido atrás do céu encoberto.
Espero a festa dos proximos dias.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado (apesar de o sol estar a conseguir espreitar neste momento)
Vento fraco

16,8º 
1016 mb
77% HR


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ondulação forte na Madeira:

*Ponta do Sol:*





*
Calheta:*






*Lido:*


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa tarde

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e não chove

Em Oeiras 17ºC


----------



## thunderboy (30 Dez 2008 às 16:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu encoberto e 16.0ºC(descer).


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

situação actual:








o GFS das 12z  ( que está bem bom):


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas! Destaco agora a constante descida da pressão, neste momento tenho 1016.6 hPa.

Outras informações: 15.6ºC - De facto hoje está bem quentinho aqui
82% - Quentinho e com humidade alta não combinam, eu que o diga.
O vento é fraco a moderado


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: 15,9ºC

Daqui há umas horitas, ja começa a Laura, a chegar ao Continente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas.por aqui tivemos um aumento de nuvens altas e médias a partir das 14h.

Hoje a temperatura máxima subiu bem em relação aos ultimos dias com o aparecimento do sol 16.0ºc.
Neste momento devido ao aumento da neblusidade têm vido descer lento actual 13.8ºc pressão 1020.4hpa com 72%hr.

Olhando pela imagem de sat.ela vêm lá tão belacom a entrada da laura vinda de S/SW normalmente deixão muita aqui pela minha zona,portanto amanhã espero um dia chuva bem caida com muita quantidade de mm aqui a passar pelo meu contador


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sigo com *14,9 ºC* e vento fraco, mas constante, de SE.
O céu está muito nublado e sempre assim esteve ao longo do dia.


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui tenho 16 graus, com um céu como à muito não o via, mesmo esquisito 

Está todo negro a Noroeste


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2008 às 17:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas

neste momento 15.1 a descer bem nesta ultima meia hora, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SE.

abraços


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas!

Agora mantenho a mesma pressão, 1016.6hPa

A temperatura é de 15.4ºC; 82%

O vento é fraco a moderado variando entre E < SE


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 17:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem finalmente estou de volta, peço desculpa por ter estado tanto tempo longe do forum, mas não tive mesmo tempo, mas quem quiser saber como esteve tudo durante esses dias basta ver as informações do Gilmet ou do Mário Barros como vivemos perto um dos outros não há muita diferença peço mesmo muita desculpa, bem por aqui o tempo está mesmo esquisito a húmidade tão alta e a temperatura nos 14ºC com o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, parece o anúncio de uma tempestade, vamos lá a ver se a frente se mantém activa traga muitas trovoadas e chuva, o vento está moderado.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, com abertas

16,4º
1015 mb
77% HR
5,4 km/h S-SE


----------



## vinc7e (30 Dez 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boa tarde, 

por aqui sigo com 13.3ºC, a max foi de 18ºC

...e nenhum sinal da Laura....lol


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Cá aguardamos a menina então.
Realço uma ligeira descida da pressão 1017hpa (para os 1020hpa de ontem).
O dia esteve meio abafado, com uma máxima de 17.8ºC (muito alta, mas mesmo assim inferior aos meus 39.1ºC - maldita gripe).
De momento, 15.5ºC e céu muito nublado...


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A Laura está preguisosa temos que lhe dar um café para acordar, bem agora falando a sério por aqui está mesmo muito murcho, céu a encobrir-se por nuvens altas, vento moderado, 14ºC, 84% de húmidade e a pressão nos 1017Hpa.

PS: e como já vi que não sou o único vou me juntar aos engripados maldita gripe.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Dez 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom Final de tarde a todos! Ora cá estou eu depois de um longo tempo de ausencia. Ai as saudades que eu tenho disto. Regresso com ´15,2ºc , pressão a 1017.3mb e vento forte da ordem dos 34km/h. To muito confiante nesta Laura, espero que ela nao me desiluda. Abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.5ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens médias e altas e o vento sopra fraco de SE.
Tenho muito poucas esperanças de ver trovoadas amanhã para estes lados mas enfim espero que seja surpreendido.


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui uns amenos 14,8ºC, 72% e 1018.2 hPa.
O céu está nublado, o vento moderado e nada de especial... 

Pelas runs que vi, a animação (a existir) chegará lá mais para o fim da noite e pode ser que aqui o Litoral seja bafejado pela sorte 

A ver vamos...


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas

14,8º, vento moderado, céu nublado.

abraços


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui o céu está assim:

( Sul )





Isto promete


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

15,8º
1015 mb
1,4 km/h 
79% HR

A Laura está quase a chegar...


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem isto promete












as nuvens baixas começam a aparecer


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Começa a chover


----------



## BskyB (30 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ja começou a chover


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Só uma pergunta.
Com que intensidade é que chove no Rio de Mouro?
É a habitual morrinha?


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



DRC disse:


> Só uma pergunta.
> Com que intensidade é que chove no Rio de Mouro?
> É a habitual morrinha?



Um pouco, mas está a aumentar de intensidade e o vento também


----------



## amarusp (30 Dez 2008 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por Loriga, temperatura agradável: 11,9.
Hoje ainda não choveu.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Neste momento tenho 15,3ºC e já Chove Moderadamente!

Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h



Imagens de Satélite:








Uma foto de há pouco:


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

De acordo com o CLIM@UA, por volta das 20h a Laura começará a dar um ar da sua graça:





Lá para as 0h, o cenário parece interessante e a Laura continuará a progredir para Norte:





Amanhã de manhã, pelas 8h, estendendo a sua acção ao Minho:


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Bem isto promete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto a sudoeste o satélite está com excelente aspecto! E parece vir tudo na nossa direcção!

Só espero que não seja muita parra e pouca uva....

E também espero que a chover torrencialmente não faça estragos....


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui já chove bem, o chão já se apresenta bastante molhado e um aumento gradual do vento vamos lá a ver no que isto vai dar.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Snifa disse:


> De facto a sudoeste o satélite está com excelente aspecto! E parece vir tudo na nossa direcção!
> 
> Só espero que não seja muita parra e pouca uva....
> 
> E também espero que a chover torrencialmente não faça estragos....



Pois tens razão apesar de gostarmos muito deste tempo se for demais pode ser muito mau,e agora com a crise era bonito era


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Não há vento  Está tudo calmíssimo 

Não perçebo porquê, o vento parou de repente. 

15,6º
1016 mb
79% HR

Céu muito nublado ainda por nuvens altas.


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Pois tens razão apesar de gostarmos muito deste tempo se for demais pode ser muito mau,e agora com a crise era bonito era



Acreditando na previsão do CLIM@UA a intensidade de precipitação prevista não parece nada de especial... mas a ver vamos...


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Estimativa precipitação por satélite (MPE - Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate)

*18z*


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Esta Laura só pode dar certo parece-me que está cada vez mais activa por aqui chove bem, e o vento também está meio esquezito ora enfraquece ora fortalessece


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom, aqui ainda não chove, mas não deve faltar muito. 

Destaque para a pressão que desceu mais um pouco agora com 1016.1 hPa

O vento sopra fraco de SE agora.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Estranho! Aqui o céu está 
pouco nublado e a poucos quilómetros está a chover.
Vento Fraco e Pressão a descer.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 18:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade, lentamente.

Caem umas pingas muito de vez em quando.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui, nada de chuva nem chuviscos.
Sigo com *13,9 ºC* e uma humidade de *82 %*.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco de SE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E eis que começa a chover fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui parou a chuva, mas agora pinga muito pouco, o vento está mais ssossegado e a pressão continua nos 1017hpa.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 18:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui tudo ainda calmo nem vento nem chuva...mas já tive uma rajada hoje de *45,4km/h SW* (17:46)

Temp. actual 13,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já registei *1,1mm* de Precipitação, mas agora a Chuva parou!

Temperatura nos 15,4ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já conto com *0,2 mm* de precipitação.
O dia já rendeu alguma coisa, nem que se fique por aqui.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Olhem lá.
O relogio do forum tá errado.
Diz que as mensagens foram enviadas ás 19h e tal e ainda só agora é que sao 19h00!


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui a chuva calou-se, vamos ter de esperar, esperança, vento moderado.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



DRC disse:


> Olhem lá.
> O relogio do forum tá errado.
> Diz que as mensagens foram enviadas ás 19h e tal e ainda só agora é que sao 19h00!



Olha não sei a mim aparece a hora correcta


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



DRC disse:


> Olhem lá.
> O relogio do forum tá errado.
> Diz que as mensagens foram enviadas ás 19h e tal e ainda só agora é que sao 19h00!



O relógio está certo. Vai ao painel de controle  editar opções e no fuso horário escolhe o correcto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A chuva parou e talvez me fique mesmo pelos *0,2 mm*.
A temperatura desce para os *13,7 ºC* actuais e a pressão volta a subir para os *1017,1 hPa*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E eis que registei há pouco os primeiros 0.5 mm da Laura.

1016.5 hPa
85%
EDIT: 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas,pela imagem de sat.a laura vêm ai com a força toda já entrar na ponta de sagres e zona de lisboa venha ela.
O pessoal aí de baixo chove não chove por aqui ainda vou esperar algumas horas que chegue.

O céu está pouco nublado com o vento a aumentar de E/SE a temperatura vai nos 12.0ºc com 79%hr.


----------



## rufer (30 Dez 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui por Abrantes por enquanto está uma noite bem agradável. Vento fraco céu limpo e uma temperatura de 14.2º.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Agora aqui estão 14,4ºC e cai mais um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Começou a Chover, de novo, com *15,1ºC* de Temperatura!

Vento a 19,0 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

por aqui continua a espera...


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Caem timidamente os primeiros pingos. Mas pela radar não deve parar tão cedo.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2008 às 19:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui chove novamente, vento moderado e céu encoberto13ºC.


----------



## storm (30 Dez 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dia calmo por aqui, não caiu uma pinga durante o dia, vento fraco, a coisa de 10 minutos começou a cair uns pingos, mas depressa parou.(começa a chover fraco)

A imagem de radar está muito boa, esperemos que traga muita animação

A temperatura está estavel nos 15ºC


----------



## mocha (30 Dez 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

a Laurinha chegou  por aqui tb ja chove


----------



## *Dave* (30 Dez 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui céu nublado com algumas abertas.

A temperatura esteve até bastante amena...

Tmáx: *15,6ºC*

Neste momento, embora já tenha refrescado um pouco, está ainda bastante confortável.

T:* 11,1ºC*
HR: *75%*
P: *1021,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui já chove


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu limpo e vento de leste

Temp: *15,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já levo os primeiros 0,9 mm acumulados. Não há vento   Continuo a não perceber porquê...

Continua a chover fraco.

15,1º
1016 mb
84% HR


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui já pinga e o carro marcava 15 graus.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui chove a quase 1 hora! já levo acumulados 3,2mm de chuva e a chuva cai de forma moderada batida a vento que anda entre os 20 e os 30km/h a temperatura é de 12,7ºC


----------



## Acardoso (30 Dez 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boa noite pessoal...

minima do dia:11.5º
maxima do dia:17.7º

sigo com:
Pressão: 1015.5hpa
temp.14.2º
humidade:76%
vento moderado de SE

o ceu encontra-se limpo, mas a tendencia ja apresenta precipitação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Continua a chover e já acumulo *1,0 mm*. 
A temperatura desce para os *13,2 ºC* e a pressão continua a sua subida.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Acumulados agora *4,2mm* tantos como ontem em todo o dia  e continua a cair de forma moderada


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Já levo os primeiros 0,9 mm acumulados. Não há vento   Continuo a não perceber porquê...
> 
> Continua a chover fraco.
> 
> ...



Será que o anemómetro voou??
De facto o vento não está a soprar com muita intensidade, embora exista, pois consigo ver claramente o agitar das folhas (à falta de anemómetro, é o que se arranja)...
Vai chovendo por aqui, e a temperatura está nuns ameníssimos 14.4ºC...


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Será que o anemómetro voou??
> De facto o vento não está a soprar com muita intensidade, embora exista, pois consigo ver claramente o agitar das folhas (à falta de anemómetro, é o que se arranja)...
> Vai chovendo por aqui, e a temperatura está nuns ameníssimos 14.4ºC...



É uma boa maneira de ver se há vento, sim! 

Por agora parou de chover. A diferença daqui de baixo aí para cima é de 1 grau (estão 15 agora).

O vento está muito calmo, estou a achar isto tudo muito estranho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E já acumulo *1,6 mm*.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 20:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui já excedeu as minhas expectativas para a altura que estamos uma vez que a frente ainda nem sequer entrou e já vou com 5,3mm e continua a chover sempre de forma moderada 

12,5ºC
95%HR
1015hpa
14,2km/h SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui ainda vai tudo calmo com vento fraco e 11.1ºc.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Cá para mim esta frente é daquelas que aguenta-se até à última para depois despejar tudo e dar o espectáculo todo em força... 

Finalmente tenho algum vento (fraco mas já é algum ). 10 km/h S-SE

14,5º
1016 mb
87% HR


----------



## pedrorod (30 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui a Laura parece que ainda não se fez sentir durante todo o dia
Por agora sigo com:
T:15.5ºC
HR:72%
Pressão:1014.4hPa e está a descer.


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia pôs 
os seguintes distritos em alerta *AMARELO* devido á previsão de chuva forte entre as 
00h00 e as 08h59 de amanhã:

- FARO
- SETÚBAL
- BEJA
- LISBOA

MAIS INFORMAÇÃO - www.meteo.pt


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A chuva abrandou agora mas já acumulou *6,3mm*


----------



## rbsmr (30 Dez 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bolas!!!! Agora vem a festa toda e eu aqui em Espanha (Salamanca) 

Não acredito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A maior festa  do ano de 2008 e vou perdê-la buáaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rog (30 Dez 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite,
Por aqui a manhã e tarde foi de chuva um total até ao momento de 48,5mm
Vento forte com maior intensidade no fim da manhã, com rajada máxima de 72km/h
Algumas trovoadas durante a tarde
min 12,2ºC
max 16,1ºC

Por agora ceu nublado com abertas, sem chuva
12,4ºC
94%HR
1011hpa

Imagem de satélite durante a tarde





trovoadas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Volta a chover. 
Tenho já *2,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Após mais um periodo de Chuva Fraca, eis que levo *3,2mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!

Temperatura nos 14,8ºC
Humidade nos 93%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E eis que voltou a chover... Sigo com 2.0 mm acumulados da Laura

A temperatura está nos 13.4 agora
A humidade está nos 87% 
O vento é moderado de SE


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2008 às 21:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove bem agora, e o vento está a aumentar...
Parece que a Laura chegou...
Temperatura: 14.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Chove bem agora, e o vento está a aumentar... Parece que a Laura chegou...
> Temperatura: 14.2ºC



Exactamente, acho que finalmente ela chegou. 

Também já há mais vento aqui, mas de momento não chove. Esta noite promete...


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas

por aqui já chove, estou com 13.3º , vento moderado de SE.

abraços


----------



## DMartins (30 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

É só para o Sul desta vez...
Por aqui nem gota, nem frio, nem trovoada... Nadinha.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 22:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A temperatura desce para os *12,6 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui vai chovendo e já levo 7,4mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento está a chover, o vento sopra fraco de SE e estão 14.4ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (30 Dez 2008 às 22:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Queria lançar uma dúvida:
Em face da foto satélite eu penso que a superfície frontal atravessará o continente durante a noite e a madrugada... 






Opiniões?


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Queria lançar uma dúvida:
> Em face da foto satélite eu penso que a superfície frontal atravessará o continente durante a noite e a madrugada...
> 
> Opiniões?



Eu concordo. O pico de actividade da superfície frontal é esta madrugada, por isso é que o IM colocou os distritos do sul em alerta amarelo entre a meia noite e as 9 da manhã.


----------



## DMartins (30 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Eu concordo. O pico de actividade da superfície frontal é esta madrugada, por isso é que o IM colocou os distritos do sul em alerta amarelo entre a meia noite e as 9 da manhã.


Distritos do Sul?
Só vejo os do Norte, e em relação ao vento...
Posso não ter visto bem...

Por cá, 14º, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo....


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite
Por aqui estão uns incríveis 15.0ºC.
O vento sopra na casa dos 20km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



DMartins disse:


> Distritos do Sul?
> Só vejo os do Norte, e em relação ao vento...
> Posso não ter visto bem...



DMartins se tu carregares onde diz amanhã aperece-te os alertas para o sul.

Por aqui agora chove com mais intensidade, mas o vento é que não existeT.Actual: 14.0ºC


----------



## NorthWind (30 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui a chuva fraca deu lugar a chuva moderada e persistente, mas vento, nem ve-lo!

Isto ainda não é a "Laura", pois não? Deve ser uma extremidade...


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



DMartins disse:


> Distritos do Sul?
> Só vejo os do Norte, e em relação ao vento...
> Posso não ter visto bem...
> 
> Por cá, 14º, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo....



DMartins, tens que seleccionar "Amanhã", pois se os alertas só estão em vigor a partir das 0 horas, então 0 horas já pertence ao dia de amanhã.


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



DMartins disse:


> Distritos do Sul?
> Só vejo os do Norte, e em relação ao vento...
> Posso não ter visto bem...
> 
> Por cá, 14º, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo....



eu também só vejo os do Norte!

(ok já percebi o que estava a fazer mal...)


----------



## NorthWind (30 Dez 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E as trovoadas? Alguém me sabe dizer se elas estão para chegar ou não?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já vou com *2,8 mm* acumulados e com a temperatura nos *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Pouco nublado por nuvens altas e 10.6ºc com 82%hr.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



NorthWind disse:


> E as trovoadas? Alguém me sabe dizer se elas estão para chegar ou não?



No meu humilde entender as trovoadas só vão chegar se chegarem amanha a partir do fim da manha e vai se prolongar a janela de oportunidade atá a passagem de ano


----------



## NorthWind (30 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



miguel disse:


> No meu humilde entender as trovoadas só vão chegar se chegarem amanha a partir do fim da manha e vai se prolongar a janela de oportunidade atá a passagem de ano



Xi, vamos ter animação de " fogo de artificio gratuito" ? Eh eh


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Neste momento a chuva já abrandou por aqui, mas continua a cair fraco


----------



## DMartins (30 Dez 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Lightning disse:


> DMartins, tens que seleccionar "Amanhã", pois se os alertas só estão em vigor a partir das 0 horas, então 0 horas já pertence ao dia de amanhã.



Já vi amigo.
Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui 15 c ( bastante ameno para esta hora e altura do ano) humidade 70% vento ESE 18 Km/h Pressão 1016 hpa a descer lentamente. Céu nublado e nem uma gota...

A Laura está a fazer muita cerimónia para entrar, para já só nos bate á porta....

O satélite está animador mas tenho a sensação que a nebulosidade se desloca de Sul para Norte, logo toda aquela massa que está a oeste vai para Norte....passando de raspão e ficando a maior actividade no mar ........será?


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

13,9º
1015 mb
0,0 km/h 
89% HR
1,8 mm acumulados


----------



## *Dave* (30 Dez 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Nem chove nem está céu limpo... está um tempo bom para dormir .

T: *9,6ºC*
HR: *80%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas

13.5º, a aguardar pela chegada da Laura, que pelos vistos não foge a regra atrasadas como sempre    deve se estar a vestir   

abraços


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> 13.5º, a aguardar pela chegada da Laura, que pelos vistos não foge a regra atrasadas como sempre    deve se estar a vestir
> 
> abraços



Ou a pintar 

Aqui levo acumulados 8,3mm de chuva que neste momento é fraca...

temperatura de 12,5ºC , 19,0ºc dentro do quarto e 38ºC EU


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Continua a Chover Fraco/Moderado, por aqui, e tenho *6,3mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!

A Temperatura vai descendo lentamente, pelo que tenho *14,4ºC*
Humidade nos 96%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom hoje fico por aqui,visto e previsto ela só vai chegar por aqui mais tarde a altas horas
Por aqui continua céu nublado por nuvens altas com aparecimento agora por nuvens médias.
Dados actuais 10.6ºc pressão 1020.8hpa 81%hr.

Então até amanhã,de manhã estarei novamente por aqui para contar como é que foi.


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por estes lados chove de forma generosa...
Que bem que se está em casa...


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Começou a chover de novo. Já lá vão 2,7 mm acumulados.

Continuo a não compreender porque é que não há vento... 

13,8º
1015 mb
90% HR

Nunca mais chega a Laura...


----------



## Acardoso (30 Dez 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

bem, por aqui ja caem uns pingos e esta a levantar-se vento(finalmente)

sigo com:
pressao:1015.8hpa
temp.:15.8º
Humid.:70%
vento de fraco a moderado de S/SE
vamos la ver o que é que vem ai


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Dez 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Agora não chove aqui, mas a avaliar pelo céu, não tarda.

MAntenho 2.5 mm acumulados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Acardoso disse:


> sigo com:
> pressao:1015.8hpa
> temp.:15.8º
> (...)



Bastante calor pelo Norte e relativamente ameno pelo Centro.
Estou com *12,2 ºC* e o pluviómetro continua a facturar, vou já com *3,6 mm*.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Dez 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tudo totalmente estagnado...
T: *9,6ºC*
HR. *80%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*

Segundo o _meteoblue_, chuva só lá para amanhã cerca das 12h .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sempre a facturar; já acumulados *3,8 mm*. 
A pressão estabiliza nos *1016,7 hPa*, depois de ter passado os 1017 hPa há pouco.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite!

Por aqui começa a chuva....

*T:12.4ºC
H:77%
P:1020mb
V:15km/h
Prec. 00.0mm*

Será que ja está a chegar aqui? Que traga alguma chuvinha que e bem precisa e tudo o que vier por acrescimo ca se aceita.


----------



## Turista (30 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui, a chuva continua  e sigo com 13,6ºC, 91% e 1012.2 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tá tudo calmo... 

Resultado ao fim do dia de hoje:

Vento - 0 X Chuva - 2,7 

13,8º
1015 mb
90% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Registo *4,4 mm* de precipitação até ao momento, já bem próximo da meia noite.


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite

Por aqui foi um dia com alguns aguaceiros, *3,1mm* e bastante ameno, com as temperaturas a variarem entre os*6,3ºC* e os *10,0ºC*.

Neste momento *8ºC* e ainda não chove




________


----------



## psm (30 Dez 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Vim agora de Lisboa com chuva moderada, e cheguei agora ao Estoril com chuva mais fraca e com vento fraco.


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Apenas 15º de temperatura e o vento já a fazer-se sentir 
Falta a chuva de amanhã para contabilizar com os 539.3 mm  desde ano.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Fecho o dia com um total acumulado de *4,6 mm*.

---

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,3 ºC*
Tx: *15,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *4,6 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2008 às 00:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem por aqui a Laura está meio mortinha chove copiosamente de forma moderada, o vento está moderado, vamos lá a ver o que nos traz a madrugada era muito bom se passassemos o ano novo com fogo de artificio gratuito se calhar hoje fico por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A Chuva ainda não parou, por aqui... Ora mais Fraca, ora mais Forte, mas sempre constante!

Temperatura nos *14,1ºC*
Humidade a 96%


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Terminei o dia com *9,5mm* no total...

Agora vento moderado e 12,3ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (31 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Temperatura exterior: *12,1ºc*
Humidade relativa: *96%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *12,2ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *12,0ºc*
Pressão: *1015hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *4,3Km/h - N*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Desde as 00h já acumulei mais 2,0mm de chuva ela vai caindo fraca a moderada sempre igual sem parar


----------



## NunoBrito (31 Dez 2008 às 00:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já estou a contabilizar.
desde as 00h00m somo *0,5mm*


----------



## NunoBrito (31 Dez 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Situação meteorológica adversa - VENTO FORTE, PRECIPITAÇÃO E AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA


De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, nos próximos dias a situação meteorológica no território do continente será caracterizada por muita instabilidade:
Entre o final do dia 30DEZ (Terça-feira) e o início do dia 31DEZ (Quarta-feira):
•       Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, em especial nas Regiões do Sul. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas, em especial nas Regiões Centro e Sul;
•       Vento de sueste moderado a forte no Litoral e de sul forte e por vezes com rajadas nas terras altas;
•       Agitação marítima na costa ocidental, com ondas de sudoeste com 2,5 a 4,5 m, e na costa sul, com ondas de sul com 2 a 3 m.

Dia 01JAN (Quinta-feira):

•       Ligeira acalmia do estado do tempo, com a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos.

Dia 02JAN (Sexta-feira):

•      Novo agravamento do estado do tempo com a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, aumentando de intensidade durante a tarde, em especial nas Regiões do Litoral Norte e Centro. 

De dia 03JAN a 04JAN (Sábado a Domingo):

•      Ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. Descida significativa das temperaturas. Queda de neve acima dos 1.500 m.

Os efeitos expectáveis desta situação meteorológica adversa são os seguintes:

•       As temperaturas baixas conjugadas com o vento moderado a forte no litoral e forte a muito forte nas terras altas poderão provocar a sensação de um aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações, exigindo cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis;
•       Queda de árvores;
•       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e/ou lençóis de água;
•       Aumento da agitação marítima por acção do vento local, com eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa.

A ANPC aconselha à população as seguintes medidas de prevenção e autoprotecção:

•       Mantenha-se atento às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social;
•       À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados;
•       À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento;
•       Ao fecho de portas e janelas assim como à arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude de vento mais forte;
•       À possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias ou gelo, aumentando o perigo nomeadamente de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha velocidades baixas;
•       Às correntes de água e zonas fortemente inundadas que não devem ser atravessadas.

Recomendações para o aquecimento do lar:

•       A combustão liberta gases tóxicos - não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante;
•       Se utiliza aquecedores, desligue a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir;
•       Evite secar roupa no aquecedor;
•       Afaste o aquecedor de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
•       Não se aproxime muito do aparelho;
•       Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que qualquer faísca salte para fora;
•       Tenha um anteparo fixo para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos;
•       Nunca use petróleo, gasolina ou álcool para atear a lareira;
•       Mantenha a chaminé sempre limpa;
•       Se ocorrer um incêndio, chame imediatamente os bombeiros.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continua a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


Fonte: Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui, oh que nem parece Inverno .
Com 16,3º a esta hora e algum vento, em algumas habitações de lugares sombrios e /ou de parcos recursos para o combustível de aquecimento,
hoje será mais acertado  abrir as portadas para deixar entrar este Sueste tépido. 
Claro que os céus já ameaçam e  alguma  chuva não deve tardar.
Se não fosse esse detalhe , esta seria uma noite totalmente fora do contexto.
E apenas recuando 2 noites,  tiritávamos de frio,muito frio...
Esta Laura tem desde já uma característica vincada: 
-É senhora de calores.
Veremos se transporta outras instabilidades consideráveis...


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Dez 2008 às 01:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas

13.2º, vento moderado,  chuva moderada.

abraços


----------



## paricusa (31 Dez 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas, 
Por aqui está uma brisa temperada  (16ºC), realço a sensação de secura do ar (baixa humidade), em relação á Laura, aqui ainda não caiu um gota de água mas não deve tardar...


----------



## Stinger (31 Dez 2008 às 01:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, oh que nem parece Inverno .
> Com 16,3º a esta hora e algum vento, em algumas habitações de lugares sombrios e /ou de parcos recursos para o combustível de aquecimento,
> hoje será mais acertado  abrir as portadas para deixar entrar este Sueste tépido.
> Claro que os céus já ameaçam e  alguma  chuva não deve tardar.
> ...



Acredita ta mais calor la fora do que dentro de casa


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (31 Dez 2008 às 01:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui vamos sem chuva e sem vento 
temperatura bastante agradável no exterior 

boa noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sigo com *12,1 ºC* e *1,6 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



paricusa disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui está uma brisa temperada  (16ºC), realço a sensação de secura do ar (baixa humidade), em relação á Laura, aqui ainda não caiu um gota de água mas não deve tardar...



Sim, de realçar que o Norte Litoral está muito quente, homogeneamente debaixo de temperaturas de 15 / 16 ºC.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 01:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco

Temp: *15,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já acumulei *2,0 mm* de precipitação e a chuva continua a cair.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 01:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Finalmente chuva 

Temp: *15,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui continua a Chover... Sem parar! Tenho *5,3mm* Acumulados desde as 00h!

Temperatura nos 14,1ºC
Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC/h


----------



## paricusa (31 Dez 2008 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Finalmente chuva
> 
> Temp: *15,7ºC*



Confirmo, por aqui começou agora a cair uma chuva muito subtil... Com a temperatura que se sente até sabe bem estar lá fora...


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 01:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chuva fraca e vento fraco

Temp: *14,6ºC*


----------



## pedrorod (31 Dez 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui a Laura ainda não deu um ar da sua graça, apenos noto o aumento do vento mas precipitação ainda nada.
T:14.6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

12.4ºC e 3 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 01:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bastou aparecer a chuva, para arrefecer 2ºC em menos de 20 minutos 

Temp actual: 13,7ºC

E continua a chover


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2008 às 01:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Atenção ao Barlavento do Algarve: as próximas horas prometem chuva intensa. Situação pode tornar-se crítica nas áreas mais baixas e em zonas de leito de cheias.

IMAGEM DE RADAR


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 01:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Há hora em que estou a postar está a chover moderado, vento fraco de sueste e temperatura muito tépica para época do ano!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Dez 2008 às 01:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

de facto o vento e as condições da instalação do pluviometro não permitem leituras precisas. Na última hora registei apenas 0-5 mm de precipitação e na verdade chove bem e sem interrupções. É o que se pode arranjar pessoal... Temperatura de 12.6c e humidade nos 91pc. Apenas em situação excepcional virei aqui ao longo da noite por isso até amanhã.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2008 às 01:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Quando é que as chuvas mais intensas estão previstas chegar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 02:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E já acumulo *3,0 mm*. 
A temperatura desce para os *11,9 ºC*.

A mínima de hoje já deverá ser um pouco mais baixa.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 02:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Neste momento tenho 13,3ºC, e a Chuva vai caíndo, ao ritmo de 7,12mm/h. Tenho então *7,4mm* de Precipitação Acumulada desde as 00h

Humidade nos 96%
Pressão a a 1017 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,8ºC/h

Até ao momento, a Temperatura Mínima de hoje foi de 13,2ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 02:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Em Setúbal Chove e já acumulei desde as 00h 4,2mm e continua a chuva moderada é pena a frente ter entrado tão cedo  

PS:isto sim é ser meteolouco estou a fazer este post com 39graus de febre e a subir


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 02:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Despeço-me com chuva e vento fraco a moderado de SE e já *3,8 mm* acumulados.
A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos *11,9 ºC* e a humidade estável nos *92 %*.


----------



## Jopiro (31 Dez 2008 às 02:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Miguel, não te deixes apanhar, olha que elas "andem" aí!!!
Por cá parou a chuva praticamente e começa a soprar vento nais intenso de SE e a temperatura está nos 12º

Vou aquecer os pés, até amanhã.
Bom Ano


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 02:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Continua a chover e ja acumulei *0,5mm*

Temp: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 03:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

As melhoras para ti, Miguel!


Até ao momento, já levo *10,5mm* Acumulados!

Despeço-me com 13,2ºC
Humidade nos 96%


----------



## jpmartins (31 Dez 2008 às 09:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia
Por aqui começou a chover perto das 00h, até agora acumulou 6.2mm.
O vento até ao início da chuva soprou moderado na casa dos 30km, neste momento é fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bons dias,por aqui então acordamos com a a cair mas em forma de aguaceiros fracos.

O céu está muito nublado com 8.4ºc e só 2.0mm de precipitação até ao momento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom Dia

Por cá choveu praticamente a noite toda.
Neste momento estão 12.1ºC e o céu está encoberto mas já não chove.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2008 às 09:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bons dias:
-Por aqui quase 7 horas de chuva ininterrupta (entre a 1,30 e as 8,30h)
para acumular somente 6,0 mm.
Quer isto dizer que a  chuva foi fraquinha toda a santíssima madrugada .
E hoje sob os céus  ainda encobertos de P.Rubras 






[/URL][/IMG]

uma visita rara de um Antonov gigantão .
Temperatura nos 13.4º e esta "Laura" está ,pelo menos por estas bandas muito soft...


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2008 às 09:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia,

Por aqui a Laura revelou-se até ao momento algo "tímida".

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas de hoje: 7 mm ( estava á espera de algo mais)

Vento máximo 32 km /h direcção SE ás 03: 24 h

Temperatura actual 13 c

Humidade 80 %

Pressão 1014 hpa ( estável)

Como era de prever muita da nebulosidade ficou a oeste sobre o mar e com ela grande parte da actividade da Laura...

Para os próximos dias o IM prevê a continuação da chuva ( que poderá ser por vezes forte )...a ver vamos...

Aproveito para desejar a todos os membros, administradores e visitantes do meteopt um feliz 2009!


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2008 às 09:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia pessoal...
Vai chovendo por aqui, embora nada de especial...
Sigo com 14.2ºC e 1016hpa, depois de uma mínima de 12.7ºC


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2008 às 10:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia,

Por aqui também foi tímido e um pouco abaixo das expectativas, ainda não chegou aos 6mm desde a meia noite, segundo o MeteoOeiras.

Chegam agora pelo mar uns aguaceiros pós frontais um pouco mais fortes. Têm aspecto de poderem transportar alguma actividade eléctrica embora reduzida.


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> uma visita rara de um Antonov gigantão .



Boa foto do An-124-100, registo RA-82079 da Volga-Dnepr Airlines. Deve ser um espectáculo ver esse pássaro gigante de perto. 
A ver se o apanhas com o "nariz" levantado


----------



## mocha (31 Dez 2008 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas!! ultimo dia do ano com chuva, vento e vamos la a ver se ainda canta ca qualquer coisa. neste momento o ceu ta muito  nublado, parece que vai cair uma bela carga, á pouco 15ºC


----------



## mocha (31 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

e já ta a chover bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 10:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas.por aqui continuamos com a saga dos aguaceiros fracos

O céu continua muito nublado com o vento a soprar de E e a temperatura nos 8.5ºc e 94%hr e 2.5mm até ao momento.


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2008 às 10:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

sinto-me desolado a frente aqui na lagoa de sto andre foi um fracasso
agora 15.1Cº e ceu com periodos de muito nublado e aguaceiros esporadicos, por vezes moderados.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade por aqui...
A temperatura está nos 13.5ºC


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2008 às 10:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

esta situação parece-me mais uma daquelas maioritariamente convectivas dai a imprevisibilidade é esta a razao para uma frente mais fraca que o previsto mas tambem para o GFS  na run das 6z ter colocado mais precipitação nos dias vindouros .
aguardemos
boas a todos e uma boa passagem de ano


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 10:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas

Choveu durante toda a noite, mas não houve vento nenhum por incrível que pareça. 

Dados actuais:

13,7º
1016 mb
91% HR
6,4 km/h S-SE

Mais daqui a bocado coloco aqui o acumulado desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Mago (31 Dez 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui Chuva muito aquém das expectativas,
1,5mm
Estão 8ºC
Vento SE (18km/h)


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por cá:

Ontem 1,4mm
Hoje 5,4mm

Muito tempo a chover mas fraco, excepto à uns minutos atrás que caiu um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Não sei quais eram as tuas expectativas,
mas era sabido que o Interior Centro e a 
região Norte não iam levar com grandes 
quantidades de precipitação.

PS: És de onde concrectamente? só escreves Beira Alta e a região é muito grande.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Começa agora a caír um aguaceiro. O acumulado desde as 0 horas é de *14,4 mm*.

O vento sopra fraco, de Sudoeste.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui está de novo o doentinho depois de uma noite em branco  

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,5ºC...a precipitação acumulada desde as 00h vai em 10,5mm...

Agora está a chover fraco por vezes é moderada e a temperatura é de 12,2ºC o vento é nulo...


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2008 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

ontem só começou a chover a partir da noite com alguma intensidade e também algum vento. Agora também chove moderadamente apesar de estar  a "fraquejar" um pouco. venha ela que é bem precisa.

13.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui continua a cair em forma de aguaceiros por vezes moderada ou fraca.
O céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas porque as médias essas são poucas,portanto pelo aspecto tudo leva a crer isto por hoje deve estar preso por horas quanto há .

Tempo actual 8.8ºc 1020.9hpa e 93%hr mais 3.0mm de chuva.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Parece que agora é que vem uma celula direitinha para cá. Mais 20 minutos e deve despejar bem.

Sigo com 5,6mm hoje.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove moderado aqui e tenho agora acumulados 11,6mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Olá, por aqui neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro e estão 14.0ºC.

PS: as rápidas melhoras para o Miguel e não desanimes.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Não chove agora. Também não faz vento. O céu está muito nublado por nuvens baixas, que se deslocam muito rapidamente.

14,3º
1015 mb
91% HR
3,2 km/h S-SE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Estou com *12,1 ºC* e chuva contínua.
Já acumulei *13,8 mm* de precipitação.

P.S.: As melhoras, *Miguel* !


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chuva muito forte aqui por Setúbal neste momento...


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E já acumulei 13,7mm de chuva 

Ps: Obrigado pelas melhoras pessoal


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E continua a cair com força!!  *16,8mm* só na ultima hora já são 6,3mm  o rate mm/h é de 33,8mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui agora chove moderadamente, t.actual: 13.8ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Que carga de agua   aumenta os mm para 19,0mm dos quais 8,5mm na ultima hora


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O céu está a limpar bem depressa. O sol já se consegue ver. 

Vamos lá ver... ainda se estão a formar algumas células no mar, pode ser que ainda caia uma boa chuvada.


----------



## DRC (31 Dez 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria
recomeça a chover.
Vento Fraco.

*VOTOS DE BOM ANO NOVO A TODOS OS MEMBROS DA COMUNIDADE METEOPT!*

EDIT (12h25m): Chove torrencialmente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui agora chove mais fraco mas já levo *21,1mm*  10,6mm foi só na ultima hora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem por aqui neste momento já não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura está nos 14.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Agora é aqui que chove forte. 7,8 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui o céu fechou mais e continua a cair até ao momento 3.5mm com o vento moderado,a temperatura vai nos 9.0ºc.


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Temperatura nos 15º e precipitação 0


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já choveu forte, estou com *15,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Mais uma carga de agua e *22,1mm*  e continua a cair bem


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Tarde!

O último Dia do Ano está a render bem!! Desde as 00h, já levo *23,9mm* de Precipitação Acumulada!

Neste momento Chove fraco, com 14,8ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de ESE (112º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia! 

Começou agora a chover fraco  e o vento é moderado

Temp: *15,2ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,8mm*

PS: Para ti, Miguel, as melhores! 

Bom ano 2009


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, chuva pouca só 2 mm que miséria, quero é sol estou farto deste tempo 5 dias sem ver o sol .


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

caiu durante 20min uma CHUVADA como nunca vi  a chuva era indiscritivelmente forte
pus um copo na rua e encheu todo em minutos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A temperatura continua a subir e vai agora nos *12,7 ºC*.
A humidade apresenta-se estável nos *94 %*, apesar de já não chover.
Destaque para o vento, calmíssimo, apenas uma brisa muito ligeira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E já começou novamnete a chuver por aqui, mas é fraco


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas, vento fraco.

17,1º
1014 mb
90% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove moderado agora por aqui


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa tarde

Noite chuvosa por aqui Mas neste momento o sol já brilha


----------



## Acardoso (31 Dez 2008 às 13:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas...

sigo com:

pressao:1014.6hpa
temp:12.8º
humid:92%
Precipitação:8.8mm
vento fraco de SE


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 13:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

17,7º 
1014 mb
89% HR

Céu nublado com abertas. O tempo está abafado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

neste momento chove forte por aqui


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro 2008*

Por Melgaço,

Típico dia de inverno que mais detesto, humidade e temperatura alta, 15.4ºC neste momento. Manhã acompanhada de alguns aguaceiros muito fracos que não chegaram a render  2 mm.  Neste momento continua o céu muito nublado, bastante escuro para norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Dez 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas!

Até agora tenho 8.6 mm acumulados, embora tenha sido mais, mas já justifiquei lá atrás.

A temperatura está nos 14.6ºC e a humidade nos 93%

O vento é fraco de SE, registei há pouco 5.6 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Esta Laura é muito fraquinha, quase nem merecia um tópico especial.
Por aqui, céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, e uma temperatura agradável, de 18.6ºC(!!)


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A Chuva parou, e não me parece que chova muito mais...

Fiquei-me pelos *23,9mm* de Precipitação

Neste momento tenho 15,2ºC
Humidade nos 97%
Pressãoi a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h


Algum Nevoeiro... A visibilidade não excede os 300m


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A Laura por aqui foi bastante boa até!! ontem dia 30 rendeu 9,5mm de chuva...

Hoje já rendeu *23,2mm* de chuva...

Para ser perfeita só faltava uma trovoada esta tarde ou noite


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Dez 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chuva fraca com a temperatura a rondar os *10ºC*, com uma humidade de 98%.
Precipitação desde as 0h: *7.2mm*.


*Ficam os votos de um excelente 2009 para todos.*


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui a precipitação ficou-se pelas 8,4 mm

A máxima do mês que era de 17,8ºC é que está a ser batida. Agora *18,2 ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui continua-se com céu encoberto e com a cair mais moderada.

A temperatura não mexe actual 9.2ºc e já passou no penico 5.0mm de chuva.


----------



## Pisfip (31 Dez 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa tarde! Confesso que esta Laura desiludiu-me muito.Já acreditei mais nela, por estes lados durante a madrugada não cairam aqui mais do que uns miseros aguaceiros fracos. Trovoadas onde estão??  Esperava mais aqui para o litoral oeste. 
Desde já quero desejar a todos os membros da comunidade uma boa passagem de Ano e que 2009 nos traga muitas surpresas a nível de acontecimentos meteorologicos que satisfaçam todos nós.


----------



## Pisfip (31 Dez 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui estão uns agradáveis 14.2ºc /
 pressão: 1015.6mb / vento SE 26km/h. Espero sinceramente que isto anime..


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *15,5ºC*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Pela Covilhã estamos com o 5º dia consecutivo de precipitação, com temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC (neste momento ronda os 7/8ºC) e sem qualquer sinal de um pouco de sol.






Pelas previsões mais recentes, e sabendo como apesar de todos os avanços tecnológicos são pouco fiáveis a médio prazo, parece que a próxima semana se vai iniciar com mais frio, mas com poucas probabilidades de precipitaçãp.

Que o novo ano seja generoso para os fanáticos da meteorologia, sem causar vítimas ou grandes danos materiais.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

17,9º
1014 mb
0,0 km/h
87% HR


----------



## Turista (31 Dez 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Olá a todos,

depois de uma noite de chuva contínua e de uma manhã de aguaceiros, por estes lados está tudo mais calmo com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco. Por este andar o fogo de artificio não deve ser cancelado aqui por Peniche.

Neste momento estão uns bem amenos 16,7ºC, 84% e 1012.7 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui na ultima 1h 30m têm feito boa aparência a  já levei com 6.0mm,estava guardada para a tarde.

O céu continua encoberto com 9.3ºc com a pressão a descer 1018.6hpa e 95%hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sigo com algum calor e céu a abrir.
A temperatura está nos *15,9 ºC* e a humidade nos *89 %*.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sigo com *17,6ºC*, *87%* de humidade e o sol a aparecer mais.

Este deve ser o meu último post do ano.

*Um bom ano de 2009 para os meteoloucos, familiares e amigos *


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 15:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui ainda não vi o sol e céu está coberto mas não chove, a temperatura é de 14,2ºc e a humidade está no máxima 98% que deve ser 100%


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu pouco nublado com abertas. De vez em quando aproxima-se uma célula ou outra, mas passam sempre ao lado. Neste momento vêe-se muitas "torres".

17,6º
1015 mb
88%

14,4 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Dez 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas

neste momento 15.5º, vento fraco, chuva fraca.

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (31 Dez 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui a chuva continua, ora forte...., ora fraca.

Neste momento:
T. *8,7ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1019,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ainda se vêem algumas células no mar, mas de certeza que ainda se dissipam antes de cá chegar. 

A temperatura iniciou a sua descida, 17,2º.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 16:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu nublado e vento moderado

Temp: *16,1ºC*

Aqui vai uma foto de um mini-arco-iris


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 16:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Temperatura estável nos *15,7 ºC*.
Céu muito nublado, sem chuva, e algumas abertas.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 16:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Vão agora aparecendo pequenas abertas mas o sol ainda não espreita!! a humidade continua no máximo e a temperatura é de 14,1ºC o vento é fraco e a precipitação total desde as 00h é de 23,2mm


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

ceu pouco nublado com formações de cumulus a este e temperatura de 16.8Cº.
este tempo com alta temperatura e HR ( que é de 86%) é optimo para as trovoadas.....aguardemos pois até dia 3 poderemos contemplar umas
o destaque de hoje foi a precipitação intensa de manha
boas


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2008 às 16:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Está a chover e o vento acalmou 

Temp: *15,0ºC*
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT (16h54): Temp: 14,1ºC

E continua a chover 

Ja acumulei desde a 00h00 -  *5,1mm*


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2008 às 16:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui nem chove nem faz sol!!!
Está muita humidade (90%), com o céu nublado, mas se chuva de momento.
Esta noite choveu um pouco e esta manhã também. Daqui a pouco já vou ver o que acumulou no pluviómetro.

de resto, esta depressão ficou muito aquém do anunciado ontem.... nada de vento forte nem chuva forte nem trovoada...

Venha a próxima!!


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chuva fraca  com 15.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Pronto vou acabar o ano sem ver o sol que chati-se...bom para o ano há mais.

Portanto isto continua tudo muito cinzento por aqui,já deixou de chover com o vento fraco.

Tempo actual temp:9.6ºc e 95%hr mais 7.0mm.

Por aqui no forum estamos a dar ultimas voltas,visto que,com o aproximar das horas vamos deixar o forum em descanso por umas horase eu também me vou embora daqui a bocado visto que ainda vou fazer alguns km para o acontecimento


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2008 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O Nevoeiro está agora Cerrado! A Visibilidade não excede os 200m, e a Temperatura encontra-se nos 16,0ºC!

O Vento sopra Fraco, a 6,5 km/h, de SSO (202º)



Bom, também vou andando para o local do meu _Reveillon_... Até Para o Ano!


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

*+7,2ºC*

Chuviscos




________


----------



## Turista (31 Dez 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Será o meu último post de 2008  pois tenho de ir ainda "fazer-me à estrada".
Por Peniche, a_ Laura_ parece que não vai estragar o _reveillon_ e o "enorme" (lol) fogo de artificio lá para a meia-noite.

De momento o céu segue parcialmente nublado, já não chove há algum tempo, estão 14,2ºC, 92% de humidade e 1013.1 hPa.

*BOM ANO PARA TODOS! *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O tempo está bastante quente, sigo com *15,1 ºC* e a chuva já parou.
Há pouco caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que não chegou a ser contabilizado, por ter sido inferior a *0,2 mm*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui já não chove desde as 16:00h, o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas e estão 14.3ºC.


*BOM ANO 2009 PARA TODOS*


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui ora chove, ora não chove e estão 12.3ºC.
Já acumulei 19mm.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Chove agora moderadamente. 

Temp. Actual = 11,5 ºC; T. Máxima = 12,5 ºC; Temp. Mínima = 9,5 ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom o pessoal vou bazar,aqui fica o ultimo post do ano

Por aqui voltaram os aguaceiros com vento moderado de E,a temperatura está nos 9.7ºc.

Bom ano a todos de 2009 até para o ano.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom, por aqui 15.5ºC e não chove há já algum tempo.
Máxima hoje de 18.7ºC...
Vamos a ver se a Laura nos brinda com alguma coisa para acabar o ano...
Cá a espero...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2008 às 18:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sigo com tempo nublado (nuvens médias) e já tivemos alguns chuviscos durante a tarde. A temperatura é de 11ºC (mínima hoje) e a máxima atingida foram os 12,5ºC.
Estive a ver as animações de satélite desde ontem e as cartas meteorológicas e penso que a fraca actividade da frente (em relação ao esperado) se deveu ao facto de não ter entrado tão forte no interior da península ibérica - penso que o anticiclone localizado a leste das Baleares condicionou um bocado. A frente passou assim mais nas regiões do litoral não afectando tanto o interior como seria de esperar.
Ah...um Feliz Ano Novo para todos desde a "Capital do Móvel"


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já tenho os dados do pluviómetro e anemómetro.
Hoje acumulou 4,5mm de precipitação. Muito pouco relativamente ao previsto. E já não deve chover mais nada hoje.

Quanto ao vento, ontem a rajada máxima foi de 42,5km/h e a média máxima ficou nos 25,2km/h. Hoje o vento esteve muito fraco.

FELIZ ANO NOVO!!!!


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

15,7º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
91% HR

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Dez 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Mais um fim de tarde cheio de nevoeiro...

Neste momento chove muito fraco:
T: *9,0ºC*
HR: *95%-100%*
P. *1020,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (31 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas,



Esteve à pouco a  com alguma intensidade, deve estar a despedir-se do ano 


Total acumulado até ao momento, 7,4mm.

A temperatura máxima foi de 13,4ºC, alcançada cerca das 15.00h.



Votos de Bom Ano 2009 para todos



Até pró ano


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas

Está nevoeiro por aqui

Como este é o ultimo post do ano desejo-vos umas:


*Boas entradas em 2009*


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

15,6º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
92% HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Agora por cá 18,2ºC e 83% Hr
Pressão nos 993,7 hpa


----------



## pedrorod (31 Dez 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem por aqui hoje foi um dia chato, com chuviscos na maioria do tempo, só houve um aguaceiro forte por volta das 18horas.
T:12.4ºC
HR:96%
Pressão:1016.5hPa
Quem irá ser o último a postar?


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

boas  a noite está agradavel e o ceu pouco nublado.
espero ainda por animação amanha...o CAPE anda razoavel e continuará assim mais uns 4 dias....rezemos
boa passagem de ano( bebam com moderação........para bem do forum )


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Há cerca de meia-hora atrás caiu uma valente "carga dágua" por aqui

agora esta tudo mais calmo

15.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



pedrorod disse:


> Bem por aqui hoje foi um dia chato, com chuviscos na maioria do tempo, só houve um aguaceiro forte por volta das 18horas.
> T:12.4ºC
> HR:96%
> Pressão:1016.5hPa
> Quem irá ser o último a postar?



Depende... Está a referir-te a este tópico? 

--------

Céu mto nublado com vento fraco. 15,5º, 1017 mb


----------



## storm (31 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Noite de chuva moderada/fraca continuamente, hoje de manha esteve em regimes de aguaceiros fracos/moderados, tarde de aguaceiros moderados(muito poucos).
Parece que animação para esta noite, não vai haver
A coisa de 30 minutos caiu um aguaceiro muito forte
Temperatura actual: 14ºC

*Bom Ano de 2009 para Todos*


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tudo calmo por aqui...vento fraco e temperatura de 13,7ºC o céu é que continua muito carregado


----------



## *Dave* (31 Dez 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tudo muito parado...

T: *9,0ºC*
HR: *95%*

Não chove...

Bem, então um *feliz 2009* para todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura está nos *14,1 ºC*.
A humidade apresenta-se estável nos *94 %*, mesmo sem estar a chover.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Temperatura:*7ºC*

Pressão:*1016mb*

Precipitação últimas 24h:*7,2mm*

*chuviscos*




________


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

a chuva deu lugar ao nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui continua a humidade no mais alto que pode ir 100% o céu coberto por nuvens baixas que ao longe é nevoeiro...13,7ºC e vento fraco a rajada mais alta na ultima hora foi de  16,3km/h SW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Dez 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui também está tudo muito calmo, estão 12.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Acardoso (31 Dez 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite pessoal...
Aqui vai o meu ultimo seguimento de 2008


Sigo com:
1018.0hpa
Vento fraco de SE
Temp. 11.8º
Humid: 92

Precipitação desde as 00h: 10.3mm


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Temperatura estagnada vou com 13,5ºC e humidade de 100% o vento é fraco a rajada máxima da ultima hora foi de apenas 13,4km/h W


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

14,8º
1018 mb
0,0 km/h
93% HR


----------



## *Dave* (31 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Temperatura também estagnada e denso nevoeiro, por agora não chove.

T: *8,8ºC*
HR. *95% - 100%*
P. *1020,8mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom, está quase...
Uma valente gripe impede-me de grandes saídas, por isso, por aqui ando...
Estou quase a acabar 2008 com 14.9ºC e céu muito nublado...
Um excelente 2009 para todos os meteoloucos!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Dez 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Estou com *14,1 ºC* completamente estagnados e uma humidade de *94 %*.
O céu está bastante nublado e o vento está fraco, nada de chuva por agora.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui o céu está a limpar e a temperatura é de 13,5ºC o vento cada vez mais fraco...


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Nunca pensei ver aqui tantos meteoloucos a esta hora  a gripe não deixa eu sair de casa 

13,3ºC


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2008 às 23:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

há pouco mais um violento aguaceiro 2008 está-se a despedir em grande .
parece que estou nos tropicos pois a temp está nos 15.6Cº com HR de 92% e toda a chuva que hoje caiu foi devida a 2 aguaceiros intensos seguidos de ceu limpo.
o ceu agora apresenta-se pouco nublado por cumulus a baixa altitude.
bom ano novo!!!!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



stormy disse:


> há pouco mais um violento aguaceiro 2008 está-se a despedir em grande .
> parece que estou nos tropicos pois a temp está nos 15.6Cº com HR de 92% e toda a chuva que hoje caiu foi devida a 2 aguaceiros intensos seguidos de ceu limpo.
> o ceu agora apresenta-se pouco nublado por cumulus a baixa altitude.
> bom ano novo!!!!



Isso é que é acabar em grande  

Vai ficando mais fresco 13,1ºC o vento quase nulo


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Xiiii Miguel são só posts teus nesta página 

Bem, os últimos dados de 2008 (eu já volto aqui para o ano, daqui a 10 minutos   ):

14,8º
1018 mb
93% HR
14,4 mm acumulados
0,0 km/h


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui vai o meu ultimo post de 2008!!!

Temperatura nos 13,1ºC e vento fraco o céu está pouco nublado mas a noite está muito húmida...Tanto que não chove desde o fim da manha e o chão e os carros estão encharcados  

BOM ANO DE 2009 !!!!!


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Faltam dois minutos.

Vá... Bom Ano


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

vento fraco não chove e temperatura de 14.5 graus feliz ano novo


----------



## pedrorod (31 Dez 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem por aqui já não chove desde as 6 da tarde, esta laura aqui no norte rendeu pouco. 
Dados Actuais:
T:11.9ºC
HR:97%
Pressão:1017.5hPaFoi o último post de 2008, acho eu


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Feliz 2009!!


----------



## Teles (1 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

bom feliz 2009 e o tempo continua igual


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Fogo de artifício  
Céu muito nublado
14,8º
1018 mb
0,0 km/h
93% HR


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

FELIZ 2009!

Ano que começa com nevoeiro  pelo menos não começa com um AA em cima, o que já não é mau 

Que 2009 seja um ano "meteorologicamente" e não só...Fantastico!!!


o meu 1º post deste ano  que seja o 1º de muitos posts a relatar eventos espetaculares


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jan 2009 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Eu  ainda estou em 2008  Noite nublado com 18,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Eu  ainda estou em 2008  Noite nublado com 18,2ºC



É verdade. 
Feliz ano de 2009 para todos, que seja um ano excepcionalmente bom. 

---

Começo 2009 com *14,1 ºC* de temperatura e uma humidade de *94 %*.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco, não chove desde o final da tarde.


----------



## Rog (1 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Votos de um bom ano 2009 para todos.
Por aqui foi dia de ceu pouco nublado.
Ocorreu alguma precipitação das vertentes sul.
Neste momento 11,9ºC


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



mr. phillip disse:


> Feliz 2009!!






edit: começo a ficar preocupado, pois já não controlo a festa que se instalou cá em casa


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Estava eu a preparar-me para umas belas fotos dos fogos de artificio em Lisboa e Margem Sul, quando cai um nevoeiro intenso que cobre toda a zona neste momento.
Sigo com 14.4ºC... Até amanhã


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 01:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

*FELIZ 2009 PARA TODOS!!!*

Bem, como já não escrevia aqui nada desde o ano passado, cá ficam alguns dados.

T.* 8,8ºC*
HR. *95% - 100%*
P.* 1021,2mb/hPa*

Vento fraco, nevoeiro denso e chuva fraca.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



iceworld disse:


> edit: começo a ficar preocupado, pois já não controlo a festa que se instalou cá em casa



Isso é preocupante  abre uma garrafa de champanhe e molha-os a todos .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ao telefone, o *Gil* relata bastante nevoeiro por Alfragide.

---

Por aqui, nada de chuva nem nevoeiro, temperatura nos *14,1 ºC* e humidade bastante elevada, nos *93 %*.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A temperatura sobe, e o nevoeiro mantém-se.

T: *8,9ºC*
HR. *95% - 100%*


----------



## godzila (1 Jan 2009 às 01:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

un feliz 2009 para todos os membros do forum,
aqui o ano novo veio com muita chuva o que vale junto ao tronco a agua éra quente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E eis que o nevoeiro se instala por aqui. 
Mas ainda bastante leve, a desenvolver-se com o aumento constante da humidade relativa.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jan 2009 às 02:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui está, o meu 1.º Post de 2009!!
FELIZ 2009!!

Por aqui muita humidade no ar, 95%, com o nevoeiro instalado desde cedo, o que acabou por não favorecer muitos os fogos de artificio aqui do Algarve!!! Visibilidade muito reduzida não permitiu ver quase nada!!!

A temperatura segue nos 15,3ºC!! BEM ameno!!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Despeço-me com Nevoeiro, e mais Nevoeiro!! A Visibilidade não excede os 50m, e a Temperatura ronda os 14ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 03:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom ano 2009 a todos

Então cá vai o primeiro post de 2009,por aqui continua caindo com o céu muito nublado e com nevoeiro a temperatura pouco oscilou actual 9.5ºc e este ano já rendeu 0.5mm de chuva. 


Até mais logo,agora vamos descansar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Jan 2009 às 03:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

ola amigos. Uns votos de um excelente 2009 é o que vos desejo de cá do fundo. A passagem de ano não foi bem aquilo que eu idealizara mas o que interessa é que estou aqui para continuar a alimentar cada vez mais este bichinho pela meteorologia. Bom, quanto ao tempo até à meia noite apenas persistiu uma neblina mas desde então até agora instalou-se um nevoeiro bem denso. Destaco apenas a temperatura de 14-3 e uma humidade de 96pc. Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 05:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A chuva intensa deste inicio de noite e do meio da manhã deu-me +-16mm enquanto que a chuva fraca e persistente da noite anterior deu-me +-10mm. Com isto tudo a "Laura" já me deu 26mm e ainda vamos a meio!

PS:Muito nevoeiro por aqui agora.


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2009 às 08:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Noite calma, não choveu, neste momento o céu está pouco nublado.
Pela imagem de satelite parece que vem algo 

Temperatura actual: 12.1ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Jan 2009 às 08:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

por vezes uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom Dia

Por aqui este 1º dia de 2009 teve uma minima amena 12.0ºC, por agora estão 13.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui esta foi um noite estável, pois deitei-me com 8,9ºC mais 95% de HR e acordei com *8,9ºC* mais *95%* de HR.

Neste momento já subiu para os *9,0ºC* e o nevoeiro continua...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bons dias,por aqui o dia acordou com muito nevoiero e neblina com vento nulo.

A temperatura está nos 10.3ºc e 96%hr.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Continua a haver um nevoeiro, mas mais "espalhado".

Neste momento:
T. *10,0ºC*
HR. *95%*
P: *1022,2mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia pessoal, como vão essas dores de cabeça??
Por aqui, tudo muito cinzento, a rua bem molhada, sinal que choveu durante a noite. 
Mínima de 14.4ºC, e actualmente sigo com 16ºC. A pressão está nos 1021hpa...


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2009 às 11:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia pessoal!

FELIZ 2009!

Directamente de Loulé:
Céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro nos serros, vento fraco de sul, mas temperatura bem amena.


Quanto ao tempo na passagem de ano, em Quarteira, foi o seguinte:
Neblina em terra, céu estrelado sobre o mar.
Vento nulo, temperatura a rondar os 15ºC
Mar revolto, mas com uma temperatura óptima.
Às 2:30 estava dentro de água, naquele que foi o meu primeiro mergulho do ano!

E quanto a chuva, nem vê-la!

Mas ela anda próxima.
Vai escurecendo por aqui!


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Feliz 2009!
Aqui acordei com chuva e 13.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia pessoal!! E de novo Um bom ano 

Por aqui mal acabou os fogos de artificio cai um forte nevoeiro sobre a cidade que não deixava ver nem o prédio da minha frente que não fica a mais de 10m 

Neste momento chove fraco e desde as 00h já contabilizo os primeiros mm deste novo ano *2,1mm*, a temperatura é de 13,5ºC a humidade de 100% e o vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui ainda estamos com muita neblina o vento está nulo a temp:10.9ºc.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui chuva moderada vou com acumulados *3,1mm*


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chuva forte por Setúbal  *4,2mm*, 13,6ºC vento moderado


----------



## Sirilo (1 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom dia a todos e bom ano novo!!
Aqui por Belmonte está nevoeiro e cai uma chuva miudinha.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

TROVOADA em Setúbal   já vou com *6,3mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 12:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado mas ainda não choveu, a temperatura está nos 16.4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



miguel disse:


> TROVOADA em Setúbal   já vou com *6,3mm*



Que sorte a tua, e tem muita actividade electrica.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

*7,3mm* e chuva muito forte neste momento


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



miguel disse:


> TROVOADA em Setúbal   já vou com *6,3mm*




Já começa!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2009 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove torrencialmente, de momento...
15ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tive sem luz...chove torrencialmente em Setúbal já levo *24,3mm* e aposto que a baixa já está inundada...


----------



## StormFairy (1 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

 Bom Ano para todos os meteoloucos e respectivas familias !!

A Laura veio brindar-nos chove muito e  a trovoada já se fez ouvir pelo menos 3 vezes e de forma generosa.
 Começamos bem.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



miguel disse:


> Tive sem luz...chove torrencialmente em Setúbal já levo *24,3mm* e aposto que a baixa já está inundada...


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

*26,4mm* e não para


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A trovoada parou ouvi 4 trovoes um deles mesmo em cima da cidade que me fez ficar sem luz, foi um belo estoiro    não podia pedir melhor inicio de ano


----------



## StormFairy (1 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui a recepção da Cabovisão está péssima, ora temos tv.... ora não temos... por norma acontece quando há trovoada forte... E a chover desta forma (não pára á cerca de 1 hora) ainda pior.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

xiii agora chove ainda mais forte  *28,5mm*


----------



## Sirilo (1 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tb queria uns trovões!!!!!
Aqui, em Belmonte, chove moderadamente.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas Tardes!

Aqui por Alfragide, noite de Nevoeiro...
Neste momento chove de forma Moderada, e a Temperatura ronda os 15ºC

Parabéns aos contemplados pelas Trovoadas, logo no primeiro Dia do Ano!


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

*31,6mm* o rate mm/h é de 114mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove moderado/forte neste momento. 
A temperatura está nos *14,1 ºC* e levo acumulados *3,2 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

*33,7mm* e continua a cair forte


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Não pára de chover hoje 

Já levo 18,9 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas 

15,4º
1017 mb
92% HR

O pluviómetro conta 0,5 mm quase por cada segundo que passa. Chove bem forte neste momento.

Abocado fiquei sem a televisão durante momentos e a luz deu sinal


----------



## StormFairy (1 Jan 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

 A água na estrada ultrapassa a altura do lancil, já entra pelo quintal, e não pára, fui espreitar a estação do HotSpot e marca 3.6mm na ultima hora estamos tão perto mas com diferenças tão grandes.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Para variar, a HR está nos 95%, já não tenho nevoeiro e ameaça chover.

T: *10,7ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por este andar ainda vou ultrapassar os 41,4 mm (máximo acumulado para este més até agora em 24 horas)... 

Levantou-se algum vento e a pressão está a descer.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Algumas fotos pouco depois de começar a chover com violência:








Nesta reparem na agua a escorrer pela relva nem se consegue ver a relva 








E foi apenas o que via da minha janela imagino a baixa da cidade


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Sirilo disse:


> Aqui, em *Belmonte*, chove moderadamente.



 Mais um membro destes lados .
Conheço muito bem Belmonte, já fiz lá um cicloturismo e passei noutros dias pelas ruínas do castelo...


----------



## DRC (1 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui cairam umas pingas
e o nevoeiro parece estar a querer voltar.

*DESEJO A TODOS FELIZ E PROSPERO ANO DE 2009!*
PS: Quem foi o ultimo a postar em 2008?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui o astro está está muito branco,quer dizer o sol anda com ideia de furar as nuvens

Continua tudo muito nublado e a temperatura vai subindo devagar 11.6ºc.

Então pessoal aí de baixo por aí já fazpor aqui ficamos há espera.

Este ano quanto a precipitação 1.5mm,quero maissssssssssss


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

E não pára... 27,9 mm neste momento 

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O *Lightning*, o *teles* e o *pedrorod *postaram ás 23:59.
O *mr. phillip* postou ás 00:00.

Isto claro no tópico _Seg. Especial - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008_


----------



## StormFairy (1 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Acalmou. Há 15 minutos que já só caem pingos esporádicos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui, apenas *4,2 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
A maioria da precipitação ainda está para cá chegar.


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

em toda a manha só caiu um aguaceiro moderado.

Setubal é aquela base


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Neste momento, chove com bastante intensidade, aqui por Alfragide!!

Trovoada, nada!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove forte, tendo passado já para os *6,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Neste momento a chuva cai de lado, vento moderado com rajadas, chove FORTE, não pára 

EDIT: 36 mm


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui acalmou e fiquei com um total acumulado de *35,9mm*  4 trovoes um deles bastante forte que até fez tremer tudo  agora chuva fraca


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

num lado parece que é o "fim-do-mudo", por aqui....tudo tão calminho, apenas céu muito nublado

Setúbal devia de ser a "Capital da Trovoada"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Levo acumulados *8,6 mm* e continua a chover forte.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jan 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

miguel esse trovão forte ai em setúbal teve enfeito aqui em vendas novas..houve um pico de corrente..lol 

por aqui céu muito nublado e cai uns aguceiros moderados..o vento está moderado


----------



## DRC (1 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chove moderado agora pela Póvoa de Stª Iria
Tempetura: 15ºC
Vento: Fraco a Moderado
FELIZ E PRÓSPERO 2009 PARA OS ADMINISTRADORES, MEMBROS E VISITANTES DO METEOPT!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Chuva muito forte agora, com um rain rate de *79,4 mm/h*.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Parou de chover. O vento também parou. O céu continua muito carregado. Abocado apareçeram algumas _mammatus_ que se dissiparam logo rapidamente. Mesmo assim ainda consegui tirar umas fotografias a umas nuvens estranhas que não pude deixar de reparar. Já coloco as fotografias aqui.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui posso dizer que acabou a festa...
A temperatura sobe e o Sol, por incrível que pareça, brilha em alguns sítios, embora com uma fina camada nebulosa pela frente.

T: *11,1ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P.* 1020,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ora ca vai o meu primeiro post do ano...

Ontem "acumulei" *13.7mm*, dos quais *6.5mm* foram das das 23h as 0h.

Por agora:
*T:12.5ºC
H:92%
P:1019mb
V:13.0km/h SE
Prec. 0.5 (primeiros minutos de 2009).*

Agora começa a chuver, mas muito timidamente.

*Mais uma vez excelente 2009 para todos!*


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

por aqui começa a chover fraco, embora o céu não apresente sinais de trovoada, porque as nuvens são relativamente medias/baixas 

15.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

A Chuva acalmou um pouco, aqui, mas ainda cai com intensidade nas regiões localizadas a Este!

A Temperatura caiu um pouco, rondando agora os 14ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui estão as fotos (não são as mammatus, mas sim as nuvens estranhas que referi num post meu mais atrás):












Parou de chover, finalmente. O acumulado ficou-se nos *38,7 mm*.


----------



## Sirilo (1 Jan 2009 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Mais um membro destes lados .
> Conheço muito bem Belmonte, já fiz lá um cicloturismo e passei noutros dias pelas ruínas do castelo...



Tb conheço Idanha, já visitei algumas vezes, é muito bonito!!!


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

desde das 13h30 que nao pára de chover por aqui..continua a chuva  moderada e vento fraco..


----------



## Acardoso (1 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui esta o meu primeiro seguimento de 2009

Temp. Min: 10.2º
Temp. Max: 15.5º

Sigo com:

Pressão: 1018.3hpa
Vento fraco de ESE
Precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 2.0mm
Temp: 14.6º
Humid: 88%

O céu encontra-se bastante escuro, continua a chover e a temperatura esta a descer.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem cá vai o meu primeiro post de 2009, foi uma noite de nevoeiro cerrado que nem deu para ver o fogo de artificio, mas pronto comecei o dia com uma carga de água tão forte, por volta das 11h00 foi mesmo forte, agora trovoadas nada, mas pronto ainda à tempo de cá chegar alguma coisinha, levo 16ºC, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

PS: esqueci-me de referir que depois da chuvada pôs-se um nevoeiro muito cerrado, à e um bom ano a todos


----------



## Acardoso (1 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

agora chove bem desde o ultimo post ja registei 1.5mm


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boas,



Bastante nublado aqui pelo Redondo e ameaçando chover.

Pela imagem de radar do IM pode ver-se  a  a vir aí  

Temp. 13,4ºC ; 1020 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já acumulei *14,8 mm* e a temperatura está nos *14,1 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Alandroal: Céu muito carregado e 13 ºC actualmente. A madrugada foi de chuva muito intensa, especialmente entre as 04h00 e as 04h30.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



Sirilo disse:


> Tb conheço Idanha, já visitei algumas vezes, é muito bonito!!!



Vou andar com mais atenção a partir de agora para esses lados .
Mas é uma bela terra e muito fresca ...

Neste momento, voltou a ficar tudo encoberto e a temperatura estagnou nos *11,7ºC*. Pergunto-me se o sensor não estará avariado, pois ainda não baixou dos *95%* de HR .


----------



## Acardoso (1 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

a temperatura continua a descer, 13.8º, a chuva abrandou...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Ora muito bem,depois do primeiro almoço do ano que já cá canta,vamos lá ver o que segue

Por aqui vamos com um aumento de nuvens baixas,a neblina já levantou,portanto dentro de momentos é provavél que apareça por aqui.

Temperatura vai nos 11.8ºc 1021.1hpa com 94%hr.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Olá amigos, renovados os votos de um excelente 2009!

Depois de um aguaceiro forte às 13 e há pouco mais um, registo agora 13.9 mm acumulados, nada mau...

A pressão está nos 1018.8 hPa e o vento é fraco a moderado de SE

Temperatura nos 14.0ºC e a humidade é de 96%

Até logo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



*Dave* disse:


> Pergunto-me se o sensor não estará avariado, pois ainda não baixou dos *95%* de HR .



Fica tranquilo, que não avariou.
Mesmo em sítios pouco habituais, de baixa altitude e onde a humidade costuma ser bastante baixa, como aqui, a humidade está bastante elevada.
Nestes últimos dias, raramente baixa dos *90 %* e agora estou com *96 %*.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Já voltou a chover há bocado e já parou.

O céu continua muito nublado. Vento nulo.

15,5º
1018 mb
93% HR

*40,5 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Depois da Chuva, voltou o Nevoeiro, bastante Cerrado, pelo que a Visibilidade não excede os 150m!

A Temperatura ronda os 15ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Olá e bom ano a todos. Hoje por cá dia de humidade com céu quase limpo, tendo estado encoberto pela manhã. Bastante neblina tb por cá.
Tmin - 17,9ºC , Agora 20,4ºC e 84% Hr


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2009 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa tarde

Dia de muito nevoeiro por aqui 

Neste momento 15ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Jan 2009 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Encontro-me no Baleal e esta depressão está a corresponder muito bem em questão de precipitação. Uma noite de 30/31 com chuva moderada, e hoje o dia com chuva fraca ou chuvisco, tornando-se forte na última hora.

Temperaturas entre os 13º e os 17º.

Neste momento segue com 15,6º e 100% humidade.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Eu por cá só acumulei uns timidos 4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 16:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bom, realmente apareceu,mas timída em forma de aguaceiros esporádicos,vamos esperar mais momentos que ela se equipe a rigor.

Céu encoberto com tons de escuro,a temperatura vai nos 11.3ºc e 95%hr.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2009 às 17:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Levo acumulados 36,9mm desde as 00h...a temperatura máxima foi de 14,3ºC, e agora vou com 13,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (1 Jan 2009 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Sigo com 18.0 mm

Bom inicio de 2009


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Sigo com 18.0 mm



Bela acumulação por aí, superior à minha, hoje que os aguaceiros vêm de Sul para Norte.
Estou com uma precipitação acumulada de *17,2 mm* e vento bastante fraco, praticamente nulo.

Um excelente ano de 2009 !


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Mais um aguaceiro, mais uma contribuição: sigo agora com 14.9 mm

Céu continua bastante nublado


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu completamente encoberto e nem uma gota cai.
Começo a achar que a "Laura" cortou relações com esta zona.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui o céu continua encoberto com nevoeiro muito cerrado, a visibilidade não deve exceder os 100 metros, chuva nem vê-la isto está muito mauzinho para estes lados, vento fraco, 100% de humidade, 0,6mm de precipitação(quantidade de precipitação retirada do IM) e 14.8ºC.

PS: desejo as melhoras a todos os que actualmente estão engripados(incluíndo eu)


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Aqui vai chovendo mas nada de mais
Até agora, só acumulei *7,2mm* 

Temp: *13,4ºC*

BOM ANO A TODOS


----------



## olheiro (1 Jan 2009 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa tarde:

Desde ontem que a chuva vai caindo por aqui. Esta manhã choviscou durante a manhã toda e da parte da tarde até este exacto momento tem chovido copiosamente. Temperatura muito amena.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui tem caido uma chuvita muito fraca, que rendeu até agora apenas uns miseros 1,0mm.
O céu tem estado sempre nublado, mas com nuvens que não trazem grande coisa.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Onde é que foi a chuva prometida??


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Tempo húmido, mas chuva muito pouca. A temperatura parece querer voltar a valores mais próprios para a época. Depois de ter registado 14.0ºC de máxima, começa agora a descer estando já nos 11.5ºC.


----------



## martinus (1 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Em Braga tem chovido bem esta tarde. É possível que ela venha de sudoeste e chegue a Melgaço um bocadinho mais logo.
Aqui 12,5 C., segundo o Observatório de Gualtar
http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=50


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

O Nevoeiro não nos larga!! Agora é acompanhado de Chuvisco!

A Temperatura ronda os 15ºC, e a Visibilidade não escede os 80m


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

Chuva fraca, vento fraco.

15,4º
1018 mb
0,0 km/h
93% HR

*40,5 mm*.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Alandroal: Depois da chuva intensa que ocorreu entre as 04h00 e as 04h30, a chuva voltou novamente a partir das 16h00, em regime de aguaceiros moderados, por vezes fortes. Provavelmente já deverá ter acumulado mais de 30 mm durante o dia de hoje.

As imagens de satélite mostram a entrada de uma massa de ar húmida procedente de Sudoeste (provavelmente a passagem da frente quente do sistema frontal associado ao centro de baixas pressões centrado a noroeste da Península Ibérica, que tem estado a atravessar as regiões do sul, de Oeste para Este).

AIRMASS

SYNOPTIC CHART


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Por aqui já passou a noite a algum tempo,os aguaceiros também passou a chuva miudinha o sol não passou a nada porque este não apareceu hoje mas até ao momento já passou 2.0mm pelo meu penico que está lá fora.

Dados actuais 10.8ºc com a pressão 1020.9hpa e esta humidade tão elevada há tantos dias já me começa a deixar preocupado,aí os meus ossosmas pronto,prefiro que ela caía muita (como diz o povo,cá em baixo e que se bebe)


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro, está mesmo muito cerrado, practicamente não vejo *NADA* à minha frente, chuvisca entre o nevoeiro, está tudo bem molhado graças ao nevoeiro, vento nulo, 100% de humidade e 14,6ºC após uma máxima de 16,3ºC, registo dentro de casa 80% de humidade


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Mais uma vez o nevoeiro aparece e com ele também uns chuviscos..

Neste momento:
T: *10,2ºC*
HR: *95%*
P:* 1018,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Alandroal: Os aguaceiros por aqui continuam a não dar tréguas. Chove moderadamente acerca de duas horas e meia.

RADAR


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Boa noite a todos!

Situação contrastante entre a parte norte da serra de Sintra e a parte sul, na parte norte tinha-se céu nublado e vento fraco de sul mas na parte sul tinha-se e ainda se tem nevoeiro, chuvisco e vento fraco de sul.

Esta é uma situação oposta do que acontece muitas vezes no verão.


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

aqui começou agora a chover com mais força


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Bem por aqui a chuva miudinha passou a mais grossa há um bocado e a acompalhar veio o nevoeiro.

Dados actuais 10.8ºc e subiu para 2.5mm de .


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Temperatura agora: 11ºC.
Temos tido aguaceiros moderados (por vezes fortes).


----------



## Turista (1 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Primeiro _post_ de 2009 
Aqui por Peniche o ano começou com alguma chuva, mas nada de especial. 
De momento o nevoeiro está "instalado", estão 14,4ºC, 96% e 1015.5 hPa.

Que este ano de 2009 seja de grandes alegrias para todos os *Meteoloucos*


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Dados actuais:

15,2º
1018 mb
0,0 km/h
93% HR


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo

*13,2ºC*


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2008*

aqui chove "copiosamente"


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

Por aqui continua nevoeiro e chuviscos, 14,4ºC, vento nulo, 100% de húmidade.

*FELIZ ANO DE 2009*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

A temperatura continua nos *14,1 ºC* e não chove, por enquanto.
O primeiro dia de 2009 foi, ainda assim, algo chuvoso e relativamente ameno.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Acabou de caír um aguaceiro mesmo agora.

Neste momento igualei o valor acumulado desde as 0 horas do dia 27 de Dezembro do ano que passou: *41,4 mm*.

Mas o dia ainda não acabou, ainda espero que este valor aumente.

15,1º
1018 mb
93% HR

Vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Uma pasmaceira....

Vale ao menos o nevoeiro que se vai mantendo.


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

agora está a chover fraco, mas há pouco choveu muito mesmo
estas chuvas já fazem lembrar um pouco o outono de 2006...só faltam mesmo as trovoadas


----------



## pedrorod (1 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

Por aqui desde as 17 até ás 20 choveu muito
Agora apenas tenho chuviscos.
Dados Actuais:
T:12.4ºC
HR:99%
Pressão:1018.5hPa


----------



## Met (1 Jan 2009 às 20:37)

Bom ano de 2009 a todos!
Aqui por Loures-cidade levantou-se agora algum vento. Temos nuvens baixas e prosseguimos com muita humidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

Agora por aqui 16,7ºC e 82% Hr. Pressão nos 1013hpa. Caíram 3,3 mm na ultima hora, foi o unico aguaceiro do dia. O céu agora encontra muito nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

Primeiro post de 2009

Boas, por aqui, continua esta seca de tempo, noite de nevoeiro que ficou cerrado logo após o fogo de artifício, esta tarde caiu uma chuva fraca que rendeu 2 mm e não passa disto até dá nervos.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 11.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Dados actuais:

15,0º
1018 mb
93% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Por aqui ainda continua fraca e persistente lá vai marcando 4.0mm com a temperatura já não sei há tempo marca 10.8ºc.

Bom isto pelos modelos ainda vamos ter mais 2 dias de garantizados.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 21:14)

Por aqui caiem umas pingas.

T:* 9,8ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1019,1mb/hPa*

Segundo o _meteoblue_, lá por voltas das 23h deve ter chuva forte, pode ser que anime isto mais um pouco...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2009 às 21:24)

Alandroal: Por aqui persite a chuva desde as 16h00, quase sempre em forma moderada.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2009 às 21:45)

Por aqui tem estado a chover o dia todo, embora de momento não esteja...
A temperatura está nos 14.7ºC, a pressão atmosférica nos 1021hpa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jan 2009 às 22:04)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento está a chover e estão 15.1ºC, de referir que esta tarde choveu quase sempre e com picos fortes


----------



## rbsmr (1 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Antes de mais um BOM ANO NOVO DE 2009 

A acrescentar aos relatos do pessoal do Oeste: no extremo Norte do concelho de Torres Vedras -  (freguesia de Campelos) cerca das 17:00/17:30 caiu um valente aguaceiro com chuva bastante forte.

Agora, em Sacavém às 22:18: 
Pressão: 1019 hpa
Temp.: 14ºC
Não chove. Ausência de vento


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

Não há vento, a chuva já nem vê-la 
O céu ora fica pouco nublado, ora fica muito nublado

E a temperatura ronda os *13,2ºC*

Bom ANo


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

Esta imagem traduz o que tem acontecido ao longo desta tarde: elevados índices pluviométricos entre as duas barras azuis representadas na figura. Pena que as estações de Estremoz e Elvas não tenham dados.






[/IMG]​
Neste momento, aqui no Alandroal, continua a chuva, de forma contínua desde as 16h00.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Boas sigo neste momento com 14.3, a humidade desceu agora para os 91%

Instalou-se por aqui novamente o nevoeiro, mas ainda pouco denso. Vamos ver no que isto dá...

O vento é fraco, na casa dos 7 km/h de SE

A precipitação não foi além dos 14.9 mm. Uma vez mais, vamos esperar para ver o que a noite nos reserva.

Até logo!


----------



## trepkos (1 Jan 2009 às 22:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta imagem traduz o que tem acontecido ao longo desta tarde: elevados índices pluviométricos entre as duas barras azuis representadas na figura. Pena que as estações de Estremoz e Elvas não tenham dados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmo, têm chovido algumas vezes por aqui, torrencial, temperatura nos 14 graus ( às 5 da tarde )


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Boa noite

por aqui chuvisca e o vento esta fraco

tenho 13.5¤C


----------



## *Dave* (1 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Agora chove com alguma intensidade.

T: *9,7ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1019,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Turista (1 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

Boas, aqui o nevoeiro continua.
13,8ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jan 2009 às 22:57)

boas

14.0º, vento fraco, sem chuva de momento e com nevoeiro serrado.

aqui fica uma nova imagem do radar do IM  com acumulação de precipitação na ultima hora  






abraços


----------



## Acardoso (1 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

boa noite pessoal...

sigo com:

pressao:1019.1hpa
temp:12.3º
humidade:94%
hoje registei 4.1mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jan 2009 às 23:01)

Aqui o nevoeiro deu algumas tréguas e dissipou-se um pouco, embora ainda se apresente bastante e a aumentar neste momento, céu muito nublado, vento nulo, 14,0ºC, 100% humidade(à horas que está nos 100%) e pressão atmosférica nos 1019hpa.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta imagem traduz o que tem acontecido ao longo desta tarde: elevados índices pluviométricos entre as duas barras azuis representadas na figura.*Pena que as estações de Estremoz e Elvas não tenham dados*.
> 
> Neste momento, aqui no Alandroal, continua a chuva, de forma contínua desde as 16h00.





Não tem Elvas nem Estremoz...mas tens aqui dados mais perto 


http://redondo.xm.com/

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IREDONDO2

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR0800000007170A


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2009 às 23:16)

Por aqui continua certinha e perfilada até ao momento 6.0mm.

A temperatura vai nos 10.6ºc e 96%hr.

Bom,por aqui amanhã é dia de trabalho,apos uns dias de férias,mas mal dá para notar porque aqui entra-se logo de FS .

Até amahã


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

O Nevoeiro ainda não levantou, e mantém-se Cerrado!

O Vento sopra Fraco, sendo por vezes Nulo, e a Temperatura ronda uns agradáveis 14ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (1 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

*Bom Ano para todos*,

Desde ontem, noite de passagem de ano, que o nevoeiro tem sido cerrado.
Hoje mantem-se. Serradissimo. A visibilidade é de 500m no maximo.


----------



## Acardoso (2 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

bem por aqui esta tudo igual...

pressao:10.18.8hpa
vento fraco de SE
temp:12.1º
humid:94%


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, não chove.
Temperatura nos *13,6 ºC* e humidade nos *96 %*.


----------



## CMPunk (2 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

Bom Ano para todos !!! 

Que engraçado, ficou a depressão com o nome da pessoa mais especial da minha vida 

Bem isto aqui por Faro não tem chovido muito, nestes 2 dias choveu apenas 2 Milímetros.

Está é a ficar nevoeiro novamente como ontem, ontem era incrível mesmo, mal se via o que me rodeava. Aqui a humidade está a 99%

Acham que Sábado vai haver alguma coisa por aqui no Algarve?


Cumps


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2009 às 02:08)

Está muito nevoeiro aqui...

Por agora Oeiras regista 15ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 03:10)

Sigo com *13,6 ºC*. 
A temperatura não desce absolutamente nada, devido ao céu nublado.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 03:30)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 03:33)

E continuo com os mesmos *13,6 ºC*.
Nada de chuva, mas muita nebulosidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jan 2009 às 04:14)

E para começo,este 1º dia de 2009 não esteve nada mal.
Cada um sabe de si. Todos que acompanhamos este forum sabemos um pouco mais dos outros.
Choveu de novo um pouco (ou muito) por todo o lado. 
As precipitações foram generosas.Mais uma vez de uma forma democrática.
Assim revela o quadro das "estações oficiais" em mm das 00 às 24 do dia 1. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Mais precipitações estarão a caminho.
Sem excessos ; sem serem notícia,
 num Inverno que até já o foi.
Haja Inverno ...com ou sem notícia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 06:37)

E a madrugada segue calma e amena, com *12,6 ºC*.
Há pouco, o pluviómetro contou *0,2 mm* devido ao intenso nevoeiro que se instalou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 07:52)

Amanhece, ainda com bastante nevoeiro, que não deixa ver o sol.
A temperatura continua nos *12,6 ºC* e a humidade está nos *96 %*.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jan 2009 às 08:03)

bom dia  

por aqui tambem o nevoeiro a marcar presença..tenho visibilidade até 200m..o vento é nulo e tenho 14.0¤C


----------



## storm (2 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

Começa a chover fraco e na imagem de satelite ja se vislumbra algo

Edit: começa a chover moderado/forte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

Por aqui também esta nevoeiro e a temperatura está nos 14.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 09:49)

O céu permanece encoberto.
Estou com *13,4 ºC* e uma humidade de *96 %*.


----------



## *Dave* (2 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Para variar um pouco, hoje acordei com nevoeiro e uma chuva miúda.

Neste momento:
T: *10,9ºC*
HR: *95% - 100%*
P: *1019,9mb/hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2009 às 10:13)

Está a chegar a chuva à zona de Lisboa. Sigo com *14,4ºC* e *97%* de humidade. Hoje o pluviometro já contabilizou *0,4 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

neste momento está a chuviscar por aqui T.Actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

E já chove com mais intensidade


----------



## PDias (2 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia, por aqui já vou no sexto dia com nevoeiro sem levantar, desde ontem à tarde que o nevoeiro está cerrado com uma visibilidade de + ou - 50 mts., têm caido chuviscos fracos, o vento é nulo e a temperatura está nos 12,7ºC. 

Feliz 2009 para todos


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia

7,7ºC, neblina e chuvisco por aqui. 

Mínima de 6,9ºC.


----------



## NorthWind (2 Jan 2009 às 10:45)

Olá. Antes de mais um óptimo 2009 para todos! 

Aqui no centro começou a chover por volta das 10h e o " nevoeiro" envolve os predios mais altos.


Um típico dia de Inverno, tirando as temperaturas.


----------



## *Dave* (2 Jan 2009 às 10:47)

A previsão de dia 6 - dia de Reis - com a mínima a rondar os -2ºC mantém-se . Resta-me esperar.

Neste momento:
T: *10,9ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1019,8mb/hPa*


----------



## NorthWind (2 Jan 2009 às 10:55)

*Dave* disse:


> A previsão de dia 6 - dia de Reis - com a mínima a rondar os -2ºC mantém-se . Resta-me esperar.
> 
> Neste momento:
> T: *10,9ºC*
> ...



É verdade! 

Qual é o quadro geral que se avizinha? Tinha visto que as temperaturas iam baixar...


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

Aqui no Estoril de manhã cedo estava nevoeiro cerrado tendo-se levantado, e ter começado a chover moderadamente pelas 9.00 h, isto com vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

Chove desde há 30 minutos, mas chuva muito miudinha.
Tenho contabilizados, desde as 0h, *0,8 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

Bom dia pessoal!
Pelo satélite parece que vem ai coisa


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 11:55)

Desde as 0h acumulei 1mm.
Sigo com 14.2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jan 2009 às 11:56)

Bons dias e um feliz 2009  

Encontro-me em Olho Marinho com chuva moderada e sem vento,
temperatura 15.4ºC e 97% Humidade.
Parece que vamos ter festa para ao meio da tarde
Depois do almoço arranco para Peniche até ao cabo carvoeiro para ver a melhor parte da Laura a chegar e ver se filmo a primeira trovoada de 2009


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Aqui agora chove moderado/forte.

Logo a meio da tarde é que começa a animação a sério.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2009 às 12:07)

Kraliv disse:


> Não tem Elvas nem Estremoz...mas tens aqui dados mais perto
> 
> http://redondo.xm.com/
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IREDONDO2
> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR0800000007170A



Ok, obrigado pela informação. Realmente, no Alentejo, para além da já muito baixa densidade de estações meteorológicas, as que existem nem sempre estão depois operacionais ...

Entretanto a tarde promete instabilidade ... novamente para o Centro-Sul.


----------



## trepkos (2 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Ok, obrigado pela informação. Realmente, no Alentejo, para além da já muito baixa densidade de estações meteorológicas, as que existem nem sempre estão depois operacionais ...
> 
> Entretanto a tarde promete instabilidade ... novamente para o Centro-Sul.



Ainda bem esta tarde quero ir ver no que dá


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 12:13)

Bom dia

Já vi que estamos todos à espera do mesmo  

De manhã já choveu bem, começou há bocado (pelas 11 horas) e parou agora.

Dados actuais:
15,4º
1018 mb
92% HR
3,2 km/h S

Acumulado desde as 0 horas: *8,1 mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jan 2009 às 12:16)

Boas Tardes!

Eu a pensar que ia ser uma noite de chuva e so contabilizo 0.5mm, ou o IM enganou-se ou vi mal o dia.
*Alguem me sabe dizer se estava previsto alguma coisa que acabou por nao acontecer?*

Bem por agora está a chuviscar, com a temperatura nos *12.1ºC*, humidade a *96%* e vento fraco nos *6.5km/h*, quanto a pressão esta nos *1019mb*.

Ontem os dados são:

*Chuva de tarde com a acumulação de 7.2mm
Tmin: 10.0ºC Tmax:12.5ºC
Raj. vento: 23km/h*


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Eu a pensar que ia ser uma noite de chuva e so contabilizo 0.5mm, ou o IM enganou-se ou vi mal o dia.
> *Alguem me sabe dizer se estava previsto alguma coisa que acabou por nao acontecer?*
> ...


Também tenho essa mesma dúvida

Vai chovendo fraco e persistente.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal chove bem agora, acabo de registar o primeiro mm do dia 

13,4ºC, 100%HR, 1017hpa, 1,0mm e vento nulo


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

O ceu está nublado e de vez em quando caí umas pingas
Até agora, só acumulei desde a 00h00, *0.5mm*

A temperatura actual ronda os *15,1ºC*


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Depois de alguma chuva moderada/forte eis 
que regressa o nevoeiro!
Tenho 14,1ºC
Vento Faco e Pressao Atmosferica a descer


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Dados actuais:

15,4º
1018 mb
0,0 km/h
93% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardes e bom ANO a toda comunidade

Ora bem hoje o dia por aqui apareceu com bastante neblina mas ao longo da manhã acabou por levantar,a chuva da pouca que caiu mais de noite foi fraca e até ao momento 1.0mm.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado não ,mas pelo aspecto não vai tardar,a temperatuta por estes dias pouco têm oscilado actual 11.6ºc pressão vai nos 1020.0hpa com 97%hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 12:41)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento não chove e estão 16.4ºC, e a pressão é de 1018hpa.

Edit: começou agora a chuviscar


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 12:53)

8,2ºC, neblina e chuvisco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

Por aqui, chuvisca e o nevoeiro já se dissipou totalmente.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 12:59)

Isto promete... 






Pessoal desta vez ninguém se pode queixar, há que chegue para todos, especialmente no Centro, quer em Setúbal quer para aqui também


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2009 às 13:13)




----------



## *Dave* (2 Jan 2009 às 13:14)

Algumas pingas e deixei de ter nevoeiro.

T: *11,5ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1018,6mb/hPa*


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 13:23)

Duvido que alguma coisa de jeito passe por aqui. Por vezes está prevista bastante chuva e não chove nada e quando no outro dia eu vou ver as imagens de radar parece que se abre um corredor aqui por cima!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jan 2009 às 13:32)

BOa tarde pessoal.
Por aqui tem havido alternância entre chuva, chuva e chuva...
Após uma mínima de 14ºC, sigo de momento com 15.7ºC, 1020hpa.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

Chuva fraca e 14.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

Por aqui a neblina adensa-se e já é quase nevoeiro. 8,4ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2009 às 13:37)

Bem no Estoril, tenho uma parede de nevoeiro à frente de casa, e com chuva fraca, e no entanto pelo radar meteorologico do IM se aproxima uma zona de chuva bastante activa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Dados actuais:

16,1º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
93% HR


----------



## NorthWind (2 Jan 2009 às 14:06)

psm disse:


> Bem no Estoril, tenho uma parede de nevoeiro à frente de casa, e com chuva fraca, e no entanto pelo radar meteorologico do IM se aproxima uma zona de chuva bastante activa.



Pela última imagem de radar parece que já chegou à costa. Alguém já registou alguma coisa?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

Chove bem por aqui, tendo já acumulado *6,8 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

NorthWind disse:


> Pela última imagem de radar parece que já chegou à costa. Alguém já registou alguma coisa?



Junto à costa não sei, mas começou agora a chover fraco aqui e está a escurecer bastante.

16,1º
1016 mb


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Aqui começou a escurecer a norte.
Entretanto continua a chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2009 às 14:12)

Finalmente deixei de ter uma parede branca à frente da casa(nevoeiro) e passei a ter chuva moderada, e com vento fraco.


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

Pois aqui por Benfica chove desalmadamente. Há quatro dias que não pára de chover ou haver nevoeiro até ao chão, à noite, fraca visibilidade 200mt.

As ribeiras vão encher e espero que as barragens idem.

12ºC.


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Começam agora a cair por aqui
umas pingas muito grossas.
Vamos ver como evolui!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Eu acho que se justifica um alerta amarelo para precipitação, mas o IM parece que está novamente na espectativa. 

No Cais do Sodré cai chove muito forte... e já há algum tempo


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Por aqui acumulei desde as 00h 2,1mm...a estação deixou desde esta madrugada de registar a velocidade do vento


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

E?
Ainda não há nada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

Por aqui ainda só vamos céu muito nublado por nuvens médias,não há vamos ter que aguadar mais algumas horas aqui pelo interior,pela imagem de sat.o grosso da ainda só está entrar em terras lusas.

Tempo actual 11.9ºc pressão 1018.8hpa com 97%hr.

Bom,o pessoal,vamos lá acabar a semana de trabalho que eu vou fazer o mesmo da primeira do ano.

Até logo.


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Continua a chover fraco. Uma das células está neste momento a oeste de mim (passou de raspão) 

Estou rodeado de nebolusidade baixa, que se desloca muito depressa, quase que parece fumo 

Está a levantar-se algum vento, por vezes com rajadas (fracas).


----------



## Met (2 Jan 2009 às 14:27)

Agora por Cascais: Chuva moderada, por vezes forte e nuvens baixas e bem carregadas.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

Acabei de chegar ao Cabo Carvoeiro.
Neste momento cai umas pingas mas já vejo a precipitação vinda do mar.
Pena não trazer trovoada, mas para mim vem mais para o final do dia.


----------



## Met (2 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu acho que se justifica um alerta amarelo para precipitação, mas o IM parece que está novamente na espectativa.
> 
> No Cais do Sodré cai chove muito forte... e já há algum tempo



Também acho estranho que não seja referido nada pelo IM quanto a alertas de precipitação. Já chove há várias horas, com alguns periodos de chuva intensa!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 14:34)

Lightning disse:


> Continua a chover fraco. Uma das células está neste momento a oeste de mim (passou de raspão)
> 
> Estou rodeado de nebolusidade baixa, que se desloca muito depressa, quase que parece fumo
> 
> Está a levantar-se algum vento, por vezes com rajadas (fracas).



A ultima vez que eu vi neblusidade baixa a deslocar-se a todo o vapor foi minutos antes de se ab aterem chuvas fortes e trovoadas poucos anos atrás.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 14:39)

Aqui chove de forma moderada acumulei desde as 00h 4,2mm

13,5ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

boas

14.3º, chuva forte, vento fraco a moderado 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Boas Tardes!

Noite e Manhã de Nevoeiro, por cá... Só há pouco é que levantou, depois de uma grande chuvada, que caiu, tendo atingido os *83,72mm/h*

A Temperatura já atingiu os 14,7ºC, mas tem vindo a descer bastante nos últimos minutos... Neste momento tenho *13,5ºC*, e chove Fraco!

O Céu apresenta uma camada homogénea de Núvens de Média Altitude!

Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,8ºC


----------



## NorthWind (2 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

Hum, acho que a Penisula de Setúbal vai ser mais atingida...


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 14:44)

thunderboy disse:


> A ultima vez que eu vi neblusidade baixa a deslocar-se a todo o vapor foi minutos antes de se ab aterem chuvas fortes e trovoadas poucos anos atrás.



A nebolusidade baixa já foi toda embora, agora o céu está coberto apenas por nuvens de média e alta altitude. 

Infelizmente não me parece que desta vez venha trovoada...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Tempo muito esquisito aqui.Escureceu alguns minutos atrás e mas océu não está assim tão carregado.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

*5,2mm* chove bem


----------



## meteo (2 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

Por aqui manha e início de tarde com chuva moderada,alternando com chuva fraca e alguns instantes de chuva forte.. 
Trovoada,com este céu não me parece  Vamos lá a ver se ainda aparecem


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *15,7ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

Depois de um aguaceiro forte às 14:15, aqui acalmou agora.

Sigo com 5.1 mm acumulados;

O céu está bastante carregado para o lado do mar, parece que vai dar molho...

Destaque para a pressão a descer: 1017.8 hPa

Temperatura nos 14.3ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

Chuva forte em Setúbal com acumulados *6,3mm*


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 15:04)

Chove fraco após ter chovido moderado.


----------



## NorthWind (2 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

miguel disse:


> Chuva forte em Setúbal com acumulados *6,3mm*



Pois, o que é que eu disse?


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 15:10)

Trovoada é que nada mas isso fica para amanha 

Chuva: 7,3mm
Temp.:13,4ºC
Hum: 100%
Vento; ??


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

Dados actuais:

14,9º
1016 mb
0,0 km/h
89% HR

Já levo 9,9 mm acumulados.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 15:26)

Continua a chover chuva *molhada*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Por aqui no Cabo Carvoeiro, chuva fraca, virando para sul a chover imenso e para oeste já vejo céu azul com umas nuvens grandes bem ao longe. 
Só espero que cresçam


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

Sigo com *14,1 ºC* e uma humidade de *91 %*.
Chuvisca muito fraco, o vento rodou para Oeste.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 15:41)

Já se vêem umas manchas a amarelo no radar de precipitação do IM.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 15:42)

As Núvens Baixas voltaram, e a Serra já apresenta Nevoeiro, outra vez...

Por agora não Chove, mas não deve faltar muito. Até ao momento tenho *14,6mm* de Precipitação Acumulados!

A Temperatura está nos 13,4ºC
Humidade nos 89%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Por aqui o céu escurece cada vez mais, temp: 14 c humidade86 %, pressão 1016 a descer, vento SW a 17 Km/h, precipitação acumulada desde as oo horas de hoje 3 mm.Não chove.

Aquelas nuvens a oeste da região Norte estão com excelente aspecto,chuva já ninguém nos tira, resta saber com que intensidade. O meu detector de trovoadas Skyscan  já regista descargas a 40 km distância ( duas descargas na última meia hora)

Vamos lá ver no que isto dá!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 16:07)

Não pára de chover moderado.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jan 2009 às 16:14)

boas

por Sesimbra o nevoeiro já lá vai e a chuva também,  já vejo céu azul a Oeste e tenho de momento 15º 

abraços


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2009 às 16:25)

Boas tardes!

A todos votos de um Feliz Ano de 2009!

Não tenho infelizmente participado no fórum devido a vários factores, no qual se inclui uma forte gripe, felizmente em fase de resolução.

Por Coimbra céu muito nublado. Tem chovido fraco a espaços mas não há nada de relevante a assinalar por enquanto!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

Continua a chuva moderada
14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

8,5ºC, chuva fraca, neblina e a base das nuvens pouco acima dos 700m de altitude.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 16:39)

Aqui hoje já deu o que tinha a dar, já espreita o sol...a temperatura máxima foi de  13,7ºC, agora estão 13,0ºC  a precipitação total foi de 8,4mm


----------



## amarusp (2 Jan 2009 às 16:41)

Boa tarde e bom ano.
Estou na Lousã e o céu encontra-se muito nublado


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

Chuva fraca e *14,3ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 16:44)

Por aqui neste momento chove, o vento sopra fraco de SW e estão 15.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 17:00)

21mm após ter chovido forte durante 15min.Por agora chove moderado.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 17:03)

Chuva forte 

Temp: *14,2ºC*


----------



## amarusp (2 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Agora chove na Lousâ


----------



## Turista (2 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Aqui por Peniche, 14,2ºC, 98% e 1016.1 hPa.

Tem chovido bastante ao longo de todo o dia (em especial de manhã), se bem que agora está mais calmo... trovoadas=0 (para não variar... )


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2009 às 17:24)

Alandroal: Chove de forma moderada desde as 15h00, acumulando já 18 mm.

*A área de maior instabilidade tende agora a centrar-se nas regiões do Noroeste, onde pode ocorrer chuva moderada nas próximas 2 a 3 horas. Pelo contrário, toda a área a sul de Lisboa tende agora a passar para uma fase de aguaceiros esporádicos e menos frequentes.*

A instabilidade está a deslocar-se claramente para norte.

IMAGENS DE SATÉLITE

MODELO METEORED


----------



## Met (2 Jan 2009 às 17:28)

Neste momento em Cascais o céu já está a limpar...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

Céu muito nublado com abertas.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 17:36)

Por aqui foi uma manhã de nevoeiro cerrado como referiu o Gilmet, tendo-se levantado depois de ter começado a chover de forma moderada por vezes forte, actualmente o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por uma camada de nuvens altas, médias e baixas(as baixas parecem-me ser Stratocumulus) vamos lá ver como é que vai ser o dia amanhã já que agora não me parece que venha nada de especial.
Tenho apenas de salientar o que já foi dito aqui, de, o céu se apresentar encoberto por volta das 14h e apesar de estar claro o ambiente a volta estáva muito escuro, vento fraco e 14ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

Boa tarde. Por aqui temp.: 12ºC; chuva moderada e practicamente sem vento.


----------



## Met (2 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Por Cascais: o céu volta a ficar encoberto por nuvens altas...


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 17:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Chove de forma moderada desde as 15h00, acumulando já 18 mm.
> 
> *A área de maior instabilidade tende agora a centrar-se nas regiões do Noroeste, onde pode ocorrer chuva moderada nas próximas 2 a 3 horas. Pelo contrário, toda a área a sul de Lisboa tende agora a passar para uma fase de aguaceiros esporádicos e menos frequentes.*
> 
> ...



*Gerofil*, a instabilidade já passou e dirige-se neste momento para Noroeste, como disseste. Mas amanhã a instabilidade volta, muito semelhante ao mesmo que aconteceu hoje (primeiro o centro e partes do sul são afectados e depois disto dirige-se para Noroeste) não é? É que o CAPE está razoavelmente bom no centro e partes do sul... 

O que quero perguntar exactamente é se o dia de amanhã se pode vir a tornar numa "cópia" do dia de hoje?

--------------

Há bocado o céu esteve simplesmente magnífico, uma grande nuvem de trovoada no horizonte, em tons de rosa vivo e amarelo torrado, simplesmente L-I-N-D-O 

Ainda tirei uma foto ou outra... 

O céu neste momento está praticamente limpo e não há vento.

14,5º
1017 mb
90% HR


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Lightning disse:


> *Gerofil*, a instabilidade já passou e dirige-se neste momento para Noroeste, como disseste. Mas amanhã a instabilidade volta, muito semelhante ao mesmo que aconteceu hoje (primeiro o centro e partes do sul são afectados e depois disto dirige-se para Noroeste) não é? É que o CAPE está razoavelmente bom no centro e partes do sul...
> 
> O que quero perguntar exactamente é se o dia de amanhã se pode vir a tornar numa "cópia" do dia de hoje?
> 
> ...



Então venham essas fotos


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 18:01)

Por aqui o céu limpou um pouco, mas pronto esperamos por amanhã, ainda se vêm alguns Stratocumulus, mas andam a uma velocidade que eu nunca tinha visto, ainda tirei algumas fotos durante a tarde das melhores nuvens que passaram por aqui de manhã depois coloco-as


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Desde que começou a chover (ás 16h42) que já acumulei *9mm*

O vento começou agora a lenvatar-se
E a temperatura ronda os *13,4ºC*


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 18:07)

thunderboy disse:


> Então venham essas fotos



Só tirei duas. Foram tiradas um bocado à pressa, pois quanto mais o sol se escondia mais as nuvens perdiam a tonalidade rosa e alaranjada, mas aqui vão elas:












Espero que gostem 

P.S.: Não tenho culpa de estar rodeado de prédios  acreditem que se pudesse ia morar para um prédio mais alto, sempre tinha uma vista melhor...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 18:10)

Fotos muito bonitas.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Muito boas fotos, e eu também não tenho uma boa vista onde moro


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Há bocado o céu estava assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 18:47)

Boas...e ao segundo dia do corrente ano o sol não apareceu novamente.

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma,céu muito nublado por vezes o nevoeiro aparece e com a noite veio novamente e bastante denso e até há data nada.

Tempo actual 11.4ºc pressão 1018.4hpa e com 96%hr.

Pela imagem do radar do IM parece que ainda vou apanhar com alguma coisa,vamos esperar mais uns momentos.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Lindas fotos! Deixo também algumas do Por-do-Sol, por cá!

















E a Lua, há pouco... 







Neste momento tenho 14,3ºC
Humidade nos 89%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Bem aqui ficam as fotos
de manhã a norte:


















e a sul:






e a tarde:












espero que gostem e não liguem à data porque está errada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

Boa Noite

Lindas fotos pessoal.
Por aqui estão 14.9ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

Pelo Baleal mais um dia interessante, com precipitação durante todo o dia, apesar de ter sido através de chuvisco ou chuva fraca. A temperatura esteve sempre, e continua, entre os 14º e os 14,5º, com 100% de humidade pelo 3.º dia consecutivo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 19:30)

Por aqui finalmente a já pareceu,primeiro fraca mas agora mais moderada já contou 0,5mm.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

Lightning disse:


> *Gerofil*, a instabilidade já passou e dirige-se neste momento para Noroeste, como disseste. Mas amanhã a instabilidade volta, muito semelhante ao mesmo que aconteceu hoje



Para amanhã teremos um centro de baixas pressões, pouco profundo, centrado no interior da Península, pelo que a instabilidade *pode* vir a estender-se a todo o território de Portugal Continental. 
Mas* não se pode afirmar que vai acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu ontem e hoje*, em que a instabilidade registada ficou-se a dever à passagem de um sistema frontal. *Será já uma situação de origem diferente.*


----------



## storm (2 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

De manha a chuva foi fraca/moderada, de tarde aguaceiros fracos vindo a limpar por volta das 17 horas.
Neste momento sigo com 14.4ºC, sem chuva e sem vento


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jan 2009 às 19:39)

Parou de chover, e a temperatura está nos 13.7ºC.
A máxima ficou-se pelos 16ºC...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 20:14)

Voltou a chover por instantes


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Para amanhã teremos um centro de baixas pressões, pouco profundo, centrado no interior da Península, pelo que a instabilidade *pode* vir a estender-se a todo o território de Portugal Continental.
> Mas* não se pode afirmar que vai acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu ontem e hoje*, em que a instabilidade registada ficou-se a dever à passagem de um sistema frontal. *Será já uma situação de origem diferente.*



Ok. Obrigado. 

---------

Dados actuais:

13,4º
1017 mb
92% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 20:19)

Por aqui ainda continua já rendeu 2.0mm e temp:11.4ºc.


----------



## DRC (2 Jan 2009 às 20:41)

Agora o céu está pouco nublado aqui na 
Póvoa de Santa Iria depois de um ínicio e
tarde com chuva forte.
Trovoada é que nada! Pode ser que amanha!


http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com/


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jan 2009 às 20:44)

boas

bem, para que tiver paciência de esperar ou ficar acordado para ver uns esporádicos raios força aí. Vida de meteolouco é mesmo assim. aqui fica umas imagens do cape para esta madrugada inicio de manhã.

MSL Pressure, 500 hPa Height, Mixed-Layer CAPE (lowest 1000m parcel) 






















abraços


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 20:55)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 20:57)

Snifa disse:


> Aquelas nuvens a oeste da região Norte estão com excelente aspecto,chuva já ninguém nos tira, resta saber com que intensidade. O meu detector de trovoadas Skyscan  já regista descargas a 40 km distância ( duas descargas na última meia hora)



Tens um detector de trovoadas? Skyscan?  



ajrebelo disse:


> bem, para que tiver paciência de esperar ou ficar acordado para ver uns esporádicos raios força aí. Vida de meteolouco é mesmo assim. aqui fica umas imagens do cape para esta madrugada inicio de manhã.



Eu sou capaz de ficar acordado  

Tou a brincar  Infelizmente amanha é o último dia em que o CAPE está favorável.. Se não houver festa amanhã é melhor esquecerem.. 

------------

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado, ameaça chover.

13,1º
1017 mb
92% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2009 às 21:37)

Boas

Por aqui tudo calmo com temperatura de 13,1ºC...Fica esta foto que tirei ao final da tarde


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2009 às 22:06)

Chove moderadamente 

Temp: *13,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Sigo com céu nublado e *12,5 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

Neste momento, tenho Nevoeiro, por aqui, embora a Serra não o tenha! Está-se a formar numa Ribeira que passa aqui ao lado! (A Ribeira das Jardas)

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 13,2ºC
Humidade nos 87%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,1ºC


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Ambos o freemeteo e o accuweather metem trovoada para aqui..


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jan 2009 às 22:24)

boas 

esta saída também vem aumentar a probabilidade de trovoada 






abraços


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> esta saída também vem aumentar a probabilidade de trovoada
> 
> ...



Será que é amanhã...? 

Dados actuais:

14,2º
1017 mb
94% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## Turista (2 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Por Peniche 13,4ºC, 97% e 1016.9 hPa.
Céu nublado mas nada de trovoadas...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Lightning disse:


> Será que é amanhã...?
> 
> Dados actuais:
> 
> ...



Tudo indica que sim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Boas...por aqui ainda continua adesde as 19h por vezes moderada ou fraca até,ao momento desde as 0.00h de hoje 5.0mm.

Dados actuais 11.4ºc pressão 1017.6hpa e 97hr.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

A Lua brilha, quando não está _tapada_ pela Neblusidade!







E há uma ligeira Névoa no Ar...







Temperatura nos 13,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009 às 23:24)

Dados actuais:

14,2º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
94% HR

Céu muito nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui deixaram alguma torneira abertanão deixa de cair então nos ultimos minutos,dá gosto ouvi-la cair,

Ate ao momento 6.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui deixou de chover o céu continua muito nublado e a neblina levantou.

A temperatura está nos 11.4ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## pedrorod (3 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

Por aqui está a chover muito forte
Dados Actuais:
T:12.6ºC
HR:99%
Pressão:1013.8hPa


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 00:03)

Eu hoje fico por aqui.

No mar está-se a formar um verdadeiro exército de células  que estão a vir direitinhas a nós, mais propriamente para aqui para o centro e sul do País.

Esperemos todos que esta noite ou madrugada traga festa. As coisas estão prontas. Quando soar o foguete é sinal que a festa começou  

Bor sorte a todos e boa "caçada" 

Dados actuais:

14,2º
1017 mb
94% HR
0,0 km/h

Até amanhã.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2009 às 00:05)

Bom, soube agora mesmo os dados do meu pluviómetro.
A Laura deixou por aqui hoje 9,5mm.
Vamos ver se durante a noite vem mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Sigo com céu muito nublado e *13,0 ºC* com tendência de subida.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

Estou a ser surpreendido por um Aguaceiro Forte que cai, neste momento!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 13,0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2009 às 00:14)

Pode ser que hajae alguma chuva mas acho que pelo rumo que as coisa estão a tomar ou o IM está a desvalorizar a situação ou nós estamos a sobrevalorizá-la.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Volta a chover 

Temp: *13,5ºC*

Antes da meia-noite, durante o aguaceiro de 5 minutos, registei *0,1mm*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Jan 2009 às 00:35)

Por Óbidos 13.6ºC - 92% HR  e a espera do melhor da Laura


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

as Trovoadas podiam era chegar a horas decentes


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

E eis que está a cair um aguaceiro muito forte que começou repentinamente!!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Recomeçou a chover 

Temp: *13,3ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Eis que para tão depressa como começou.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

Chove torrencialmente  

Temp: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

Acumulo agora os primeiros *0,2 mm* do dia.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

O Aguaceiro Forte de há pouco, deixou, em pouco mais de 5 minutos, *1,0mm*

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC e o Céu continua Muito Nublado!
Humidade a 92%
Pressão nos 1017 hPa
Vento nos 4,3 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,7ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

*Muito nevoeiro.*

Temperatura exterior: *13,8ºc*
Humidade relativa: *97%*
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): *13,4ºc*
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): *13,0ºc*
Pressão: *1017hPa*
Velocidade do vento: *0,0Km/h - Clique aqui para introduzir texto.*
Precipitação: *0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

Continua a chover, mas desta vez moderadamente 

Já acumulei *8mm* desde à 00h00


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

Já marca  






Temos que ter paciência


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2009 às 01:24)

Uma chuvada fortíssima que  já dura há  10 minutos  neste momento no Porto!! 

13c , 1014 hpa, vento sw 19 km /h humidade:96 %

precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje 13 mm!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

Continua a chover 
Temp: *13,1ºC*

As células que afectam o Litoral Norte do Pais










Já há descargas em Portugal


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Jan 2009 às 01:40)

boas os ultimos aguaceiros teem andado a volta daqui. Desde as 0h que a precipitacao é 0.0mm. Vamos ver o que a noite reserva.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 01:41)

E mais uma carga de chuva forte


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2009 às 01:53)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Continua a chover ...
> 
> As células que afectam o Litoral Norte do Pais



Por aqui oh vizinho, pouco se sentiram essas células.
Alguma chuva sim, mas nada de substancial.
Ainda há instabilidade a Oeste.
Ainda pode haver algum aguaceiro demorado forte.
Mas até agora ,ainda não vi nada.
E neste momento volta a chover mais um pouco...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

Sigo com 13.5ºC e 92%Hr

Foto da estação de meteorológica do cabo carvoeiro tirada hoje à tarde.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

boas

pois é João 2 células  formadas em pouco tempo e a descarregar bem. 

continuo a espera  de algo para nós também.

13º, vento fraco a moderado sem chuva de momento e também sem nevoeiro o que é bom .

abraços


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 02:12)

Agora, chove moderado 

Já acumulei *12,2mm*

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## pedrorod (3 Jan 2009 às 02:13)

Aqui chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 02:27)

As células cada vez crescem mais no interior Norte do Pais







Alguma chuva forte, nessas células e quem sabe alguma actividade eléctrica 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Continua a chover com *12,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 02:28)

O Céu continua Muito Nublado... Não choveu mais, pelo que mantenho os 1,0mm!

A Temperatura encontra-se nos 12,4ºC
Humidade nos 91%
Pressão nos 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC


----------



## trepkos (3 Jan 2009 às 02:37)

Offtopic: Oh gil que máquina tens?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 03:07)

trepkos disse:


> Offtopic: Oh gil que máquina tens?




Possuo uma Sony H50



Aproximam-se algumas Células da região de Lisboa!






Sigo com 12,6ºC
Humidade nos 90%


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Jan 2009 às 03:12)

Já se nota no radar IM 






Sigo com: 13.1ºC - 91% Hr


----------



## Luis França (3 Jan 2009 às 05:21)

Aliás, elas estão mesmo aí às portas da costa. Será que os porteiros nos vão acordar?


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

Chuva moderada e *11,2ºC* 
Há pouco, caiu uma chuvada forte 

Já acumulei *20,2mm*


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado e esta noite acumulei 11mm.
Sigocom10.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2009 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui está a cair
 um aguaceiro moderado, mas trovoadas é que ainda nada, T.Actual: 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 10:00)

Bons dias.e por aqui ao terceiro dia do corrente ano o sol apareceu.

Durante a noite choveu mas foi fraca so rendeun 1.0mm.o céu continua muito nublado com o sol aparecer de vez em quando.

Dados actuais 10.8ºc a pressão 1016.0hpa e 89%hr.

Bom FS a toda comunidade meteopt


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

Chuva moderada e ja acumulo *24,5mm* desde à 00h00 

Temp: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

Neste momento, começa a Chover Forte!! Para minha infelicidade, até agora, todas as células passaram ao lado, mas parece que esta pequena me vai atingir em cheio!






Há pouco, o cenário era este:







Já acumulo *2,1mm* hoje!

Temperatura nos 12,4ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2009 às 10:37)

Por aqui, por volta das 9 horas mais um aguaceiro moderado (talvez o último)que acumulou mais 4,2mm aos 19.7 das últimas 24 horas. Nada mau.
Assim como nada mau é o registo de precipitações das últimas 72 horas a terminar às 06 de hoje, na maior parte das estações do IM do Continente:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

É uma "Laura" tímida mas aos poucos , aqui e ali, vai deixando precipitações generosas que fazem sempre falta.
Trovoadas? Continuam adiadas para as calendas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Bom por aqui o sol ainda aparece meio tapado,por vezes o céu fica muito nublado,mas no horizonte por entre as nuvens estão aparecer algumas de desenvolvimento vertical,vamos lá ver se apanho com alguma e com a respectiva

Quanto ao resto pouco mudou 11.1ºc


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia 

Esta noite foi bem calma (já estava à espera que fosse assim ) com apenas um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte. Trovoadas - zero.

Neste momento céu muito nublado. Vento moderado.

14,6º
1016 mb
81% HR

*1,8 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

Este ano já vi o azul do céu 
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,7ºC*
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: *25,0mm*


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Esta manha já acordei com um céu azul e muito sol 

Agora está nublado mas nada mais que isso e ainda nem registei 1mm hoje  

Mínima de 11,5ºC 

Agora estão 13,0ºC, 77%HR, 1015hpa, 4,3km/h é verdade do nada o vento já apareceu na estação


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2009 às 11:57)

miguel disse:


> ... é verdade do nada o vento já apareceu na estação



Não poderá ser um problema de pilhas?

Hoje sigo com 1,4 mm. Ora está céu quase limpo, ora aparece uma célula e sai descarga de água.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Dados actuais:

14,8º
1016 mb
5,4 km/h N-NW
79% HR


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Por aqui começou a Chover de novo! (Vamos lá ver se desta vez acumulo algo mais...)

Temperatura nos 12,8ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2009 às 12:36)

Por aqui estão 13.5ºC e céu nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 12:45)

Chegou a Chover Forte, mas foi _Chuva de Pouca Dura_!

Registei 2,1mm, a acumular aos 2,1mm registados anteriormente, o que perfaz *4,2mm* hoje!
Temperatura nos *11,1ºC*


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

Chove moderadamente neste momento. Muito vento com rajadas à mistura. A chuva quase que cai perpendicularmente ao chão 

15,3º
20 km/h N-NW
1016 mb
74% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 13:16)

Neste momento chove, mas não muito forte.
Sempre dá para acumular alguma precipitação e molhar o chão.
Estou com *1,2 mm* acumulados desde as 0h de hoje, sendo que o sol já brilhou hoje.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2009 às 13:17)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria
caem apenas algumas pingas,
nada de especial, mas o céu está muito escuro.
Temperatura Actual: 14,5ºC
Pressao Atmosferica a descer

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 13:17)

Parou de chover. Acalmou tudo. Não há vento.

------

O acumulado aumentou para *3,6 mm*.


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2009 às 13:18)

Estou com aguaceiros fracos e aproxima-se algo de norte.
Hoje já conto com 11.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Bom por aqui estamos de volta depois da limpeza e apanhar as folhas no quintal e jardim

Por  aqui continuamos de céu pouco nublado a muito,as nuvens mais desenvolvidas está tudo a passar a sul daqui olhando aqui pela janela do estáminé porque a norte está mais limpo..

O vento hoje já mexe de W/NW com a temperatura nos 11.7ºc.


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

Sai um aguaceiro forte.
Manha de aguaceiros moderados/fracos

Temperatura actual: 14.4ºC

Edit: que chuvada, esta a ser a mais forte desta Laura


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 14:09)

Por aqui chove fraco agora e acabei de registar 1mm o primeiro do dia e se calhar o ultimo 

12,5ºC
82%HR
1014hpa
5,5km/h NNE
1,0mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 14:18)

Estou agora com boas abertas.
O sol brilha alegremente num céu ainda bastante nublado.
A temperatura está na casa dos 13 ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Por aqui o sol continua a brilhar 

O céu neste momento está com poucas nuvens mas em volta estão a crescer nuvens de desenvolvimento na direção E e SE

A temperatura hoje já sobe actual 13.5ºc.


----------



## Levante (3 Jan 2009 às 14:29)

Então é assim, isto aqui parece um escudo anti-células!  Ontem à noite formou-se uma bela célula a sul do Algarve que passou a poucos quilómetros do cabo de santa maria e que foi ganhando força até atingir a zona da baía de Cadiz. Esta manhã a segunda frente ainda deixou alguma chuva por aqui mas tudo muito breve e débil. Esta segunda frente assim que chegou ao mar foi ganhando força e chegou há pouco de novo à zona da Cadiz em forma de um bonito arcus, com chuva intensa, vento, descida de temperatura (3º em 10m) e trovoada, segundo relatos dos nuestros hermanos. Contento-me ao menos com uma bela vista dessa frente aqui no mar e ainda consigo ve-la no horizonte quando nesta altura já passou cadiz e ruma ao estreito  Resultado, o sol hoje tem brilhado bem salvo uma rarissima excepção, o molho vai todo para Cádiz (o que foi hábito neste passado ano), mas estou cercado de células a N, NW, e vejo uma bela célula a W que se formou a sul de albufeira e está sobre o mar a dirigir-se para aqui, só falta esta também passar de raspão. Mas está bonito!


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

Céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas. O sol está a espreitar com a sua máxima força. 

Vento moderado.

14,5º
1015 mb
78% HR


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Por Melgaço...

 alguma precipitação durante a madrugada que rendeu 6.86mm, durante a manhã muito nevoeiro. Mínima de 9.2ºC.

Neste momento céu muito nublado pequenas abertas e 12.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Por Lisboa:

Céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros por vezes moderados! Durante toda a viagem hoje de manhã apanhei vários aguaceiros, mas sobretudo chamou-me a atenção (e não só a mim) a água acumulada em alguns vales riberinhos e cursos de água... bastante acima do que tem sido hábito nos últimos tempos!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *25,0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 15:22)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma,com sol .

Junto há froteira e raia continua tudo muito escuro com umas belas formações de nuvens,com 13.7ºc.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

boas

12º, vento fraco, céu com algumas formações interessantes.

abraços


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2009 às 15:28)

Por voltas das 8h da manha, caiu aqui uma chuvada forte com algum granizo á mistura, mas trovoadas não dei por nada. Por agora o sol brilha e estão 13.2ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

Choveu um pouco durante a manhã, mas agora tenho 9,0ºC e o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens.

Amanhã voltam as geadas.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2009 às 15:38)

Passa agora um aguaceiro moderado por aqui. 
Vem tocada a vento 

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

Chove agora moderadamente, com vento fraco de NO.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2009 às 15:54)

boas

vindo Lisboa está uma nuvem enorme a descarregar boa quantidade de precipitação em algumas zonas da margem sul do tejo, mais um pouco e está a chegar aqui  

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

boas

já cá chegou,  é oficial   está neste momento a chover em Almoinha 

abraços


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

Bem por aqui o sol espreita por entre as nuvens. Aguaceiros pouco frequentes e fracos em quantidade de precipitação. A temperatura ronda os 12ºC. 
Queria registar mais qualquer coisa de precipitação mas não está facil.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

A Laura já era  venha de lá agora o dia 6 para um novo seguimento especial   

Tenho agora sol entre algumas nuvens e temperatura de 12,2ºC


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2009 às 17:11)

em resumo posso dizer que a "Laura" foi generosa em precipitação disso aí nada me posso queixar, antes pelo contrario, foi muito bom. Apenas faltaram as trovoadas (mais uma vez) e a ausência de frio, mas isso fica para outra oportunidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Jan 2009 às 17:35)

Boas!

Aqui a Laura deixou desde a meia noite apenas 1.5 mm. A soma da Joana com a Laura somaram 37.8 mm.

Sigo neste momento com 13.1ºC e a descer, hoje já vai ser mais fresquinho.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Dia de aguaceiros, alternados com algum sol.
De momento, sigo com 12.8ºC( que é já a mínima do dia), 1018hpa e não chove...
A máxima ficou-se pelos 16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

Boas...por aqui hoje já vai haver estrelas no céudepois de alguns dias estarem confiscadas pelas nuvens e com o andamento do ponteiro dos ºc a mexer depois de alguns dias a ver o ponteiro horas e horas sempre no mesmo sitio

Então por aqui vamos com céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de W/NW,com a temperatura já a mexer actual 10.7ºc com a pressão 1015.5hpa e 81%hr.

Hoje por aqui a chuva passou toda ao lado a sul e junto há fronteiramas pronto!

Agora quanto ao senhor que se segue deixando a senhora LAURA para trás pelas previsões chega o senhor generalcom chegada a partir da semana que vêm ai.


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2009 às 18:16)

Tarde de aguaceiros moderados/fortes, aqui a Laura foi generosa, chuva que não veio de rajada, as terras devem estar bem ensopadas.

Que venha o AA, que ja me faz falta


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

Ao longo destes 6 dias, a _Laura_ deixou, por cá, exactamente *67,0mm* de Precipitação!



Neste momento tenho Céu Muito Nublado por Cumulus, e a Temperatura encontra-se nos 13,1ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Bem por aqui a Laura não deixou muita coisa, mas pronto vamos a ver se virá mais algo, por aqui céu com periodos de muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 19:08)

A Laura já era...

Dados actuais:

12,4º
1017 mb
86% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

*R: Seg. Especial  - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/3 Jan 2009*

Bem, parece que a Laura nao nos deu trovoadas,
mas pelo menos deixou alguma chuvinha, tendo
o dia de hoje sido marcado por aguaceiros moderados
e deixado ver algumas nuvens muito bonita.
Agora vamos ter de aguentar o frio e esperar por outra
ocasião para sermos prestigiados com uma ou duas trovoadas.

http://tempo-portugalcontinental.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 20:08)

Dados actuais:

12,2º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
87% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado com o vento fraco.

A temperatura está situado nos 9.8ºc com a minima da noite passada a ser ultrapassada dentro de momentos que foi 9.5ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

O céu vai limpando, apesar de ainda estar algo nublado.
A temperatura está nos *11,5 ºC* e a humidade nos *87 %*.

Precipitação acumulada desde dia 1 de Janeiro: 18,2 + 10,2 + 2,8 = *31,2 mm*.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2009 às 20:56)

boas

aqui fica as 2 primeiras fotografias Meteoalerta 2009 

Estas fotografias foram tiradas na ultima nuvem digna de registo deste evento.












podem ver estas e muito mais na nossa galeria em Stormchase

abraços


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 21:05)

Dados actuais:

11,8º
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
89% HR


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jan 2009 às 21:29)

Por aqui o ceu limpou depois de um aguaceiro fraco.

Acho que ja posso fazer uma analise final da depressão "Laura" por aqui, visto que parece ter sido estas as ultimas gotas, se houver alguma nuvem atrasada depois actualizo.

Durante estes dias registei:
- *59.3mm* de precipitação, fraca e moderada, esta ocorreu em quantidades identicas em todos os dias, excepto no dia 30 de Dezembro que não houve precipitação.
- Nevoeiro durante alguns períodos.
- As temperaturas andaram entre os 9ºC e os 13.5ºC. 
- Não houve registo de trovoadas.

Dados Actuais:

*T:9.4ºC
H:97%
V:7.2km/h
P:1019mb
Prec.:12.2mm*






Foto tirada hoje ao final da tarde.


----------



## Turista (3 Jan 2009 às 21:48)

Por Peniche céu limpo...
Lá se foi a Laura... venha a próxima  que esta não trouxe nem uma única trovoada para animar... 

Sigo com 11,6ºC, 93% e 1016.6 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros de manhã e a partir da tarde começou a ficar o céu mais aberto, e apareceu o sol nunca que não se via já uma semana 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima. 10.6ºC (até agora continua a descer)

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

Precipitação acumulada pela depressão "Laura"


Dia 29.Dezembro.2008  *7,2mm*
Dia 30.Dezembro.2008  *0,0mm*
Dia 31.Dezembro.2008  *5,1mm*
Dia 01.Janeiro.2008     *7,2mm*
Dia 02.Janeiro.2008     *10,1mm*
Dia 03.Janeiro.2008     *25,0mm*
Total de Precipitação acumulada desta "Laura": *54,6mm* 


Não houve nevoeiro;
Não houve trovoadas;
As temperaturas minimas rondoram os 10,9ºC(dia 29.12.2008) até aos 13,1ºC(dia30.12.2008)
As temperaturas máxima rondoram os 15,3ºC(dia 03.01.2009) ate os 18,4ºC(dia 30.12.2008)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Boas,por aqui fica o ultimo post referente há depressão laura,quanto há  rendeu 28.0mm.

Neste momento o céu está limpo com o vento fraco de W/NW.

Dados actuais 9.0ºc pressão 1016.9hpa com 86%hr.

Até amanhã


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2009 às 23:13)

O Saldo da Laura:

29-12-2008 - 1,0 mm 
30-12-2008 - 1,4 mm 
31-12-2008 - 8,6 mm 
01-01-2009 - 18,6 mm 
02-01-2009 - 10,8 mm 
03-01-2009 - 2,0 mm 

Total de Precipitação: 42,4 mm


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

Resumo da Laura por aqui: (Setúbal)

Dia 29 de Dezembro 2008  4,2mm
Dia 30 de Dezembro 2008  9,5mm
Dia 31 de Dezembro 2008  23,2mm
Dia 01 de Janeiro 2009  40,1mm com trovoada
Dia 02 de Janeiro 2009  8,4mm
Dia 03 de Janeiro 2009  1,0mm

Total:*86,7mm*

O vento foi fraco a moderado durante estes dias e as temperaturas amenas principalmente as nocturnas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2009 às 23:26)

Apesar de não terem vindo trovoadas, esta laura foi muito boa em relação á percipitação, mas no entanto ainda deu para tirar umas fotos a umas células que estavam bem a este do couço.
Aqui vão:





Neste momento o céu está limpo e estão 10.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Oops! enganei-me a colocar a foto no post anterior, agora é que é aqui vai:


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

Boa noite!

Mais um seguimento especial no qual não estive presente activamente. Parece que as depressões fazem de propósito, e aparecem sempre nas alturas em que estou fora.

No final deste evento, e pelo caminho de regresso a casa, destaco aquilo que o *vitamos* também já disse. Os solos estão com um bom índice de água.
Do Algarve a Lisboa, há poças e poças de água por tudo o que é terreno.

O contraste no nosso país é qualquer coisa de extraordinário.
No verão vi um Alentejo/Algarve completamente ressequido pela falta de água.
No inverno, as mesmas terras estão forradas de verde e água.
Já no norte, o frio do inverno queima tudo aquilo que se manteve verde durante o verão.
E isto num país tão pequeno.

Aqui em Odivelas, as poças de água também já brilham no verde do terreno aqui ao lado de casa. Ou não tivessem nos últimos dias caído cerca de 70mm.

Fica então o resumo da *precipitação* deste evento na *Arroja - Odivelas*:

Dia 29: 7,0mm
Dia 30: 6,8mm
Dia 31: 25,2mm
Dia 1: 7,0mm
Dia 2: 20,7mm
Dia 3: 3,5mm

*Total: 70,2mm* 

------------------------------------

Por Loulé, destaque para a chuva que caiu continua durante a tarde do dia 1 e para o forte aguaceiro que caiu por lá ontem por volta das 20h.
Ainda o nevoeiro cerrado do dia 31.

Por fim, uma fotografia do pôr-do-sol de ontem.

Silves, Algarve:






PS: *Gil*, mas que qualidade de fotos à lua. Espectacular!


----------



## thunderboy (4 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

Dias:
29 a 31-26mm
1-4mm
2-18mm
3-12mm

Total:60mm


----------

